# The Old Giants



## computeruser (Sep 2, 2006)

With the arrival of my freebie 075 this past week, I've entered a new area of saws that I know next-to nothing about - the over 100cc class of old saws. I hear all kinds of talk about the great power of the old saws - Homelite 1050, 2100, etc, McCulloch SP125, Dolmar 166, and such - but I've never run any of them (yet), save for my 075. 

So, my question: I know the 075 is no screamer of an old saw, but I'm wondering - how do these old saws stack up with one another in terms of performance? How do they compare to an 075?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 2, 2006)

you keep posting pictures of that saw and I may well have to come over and beat you with it.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 2, 2006)

The only one you mentioned that I have run is the Dolmar 166 and I would discribe the torque as incredible. It was unlike anything I ever ran before or since. I also had a Solo 603, (103CC) that had lots of torque, but it wasn't close to the 166.

Your ears play tricks on you with these saws. Since we are all used to hearing 13,000 RPM's, they just don't sound like they are set up right. But put them in some big wood and they just keep going. 

Now you got me thinking that I "need" to get something like that.


----------



## 166 (Sep 2, 2006)

Here's some of our 166's and a CT.





Hey Spike60 want to make a cut with this one?








Steve


----------



## computeruser (Sep 2, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> you keep posting pictures of that saw and I may well have to come over and beat you with it.



How about if I got a Burger King crown for it to wear and then took some new photos to post? Would that be better?


----------



## spike60 (Sep 2, 2006)

Steve;

Yeah, I'll try it when we swap the Exmarks next week! 

How many of them things you got up there? Got any 143's or 153's? I always liked them. Any chance you got more than you feel that you really need? And might want to let something go?


----------



## 166 (Sep 2, 2006)

spike60 said:


> Steve;
> 
> Yeah, I'll try it when we swap the Exmarks next week!
> 
> How many of them things you got up there? Got any 143's or 153's? I always liked them. Any chance you got more than you feel that you really need? And might want to let something go?



We've got a 153 and a couple 143's. Actually one is your old demo from DHS!

Also the 166 with the arrow pointing to it belongs to the next door neighbor.

Steve


----------



## spike60 (Sep 2, 2006)

So, THAT'S where I left it!


----------



## Justsaws (Sep 3, 2006)

The SP125 is sweet, like holding on to a drag bike. Great sound. Scary.
The 075 is cool, like holding on to a 4 wheeler.:greenchainsaw: Great sound. Not as scary.
The 1050 is not in the same class, good short bar, runs out on a long bar. Sounds like a Homelite. Not scary at all.
A Husky 1100CD is easier than any of the others to run but does not have the a$$ for .404 on a long bar. Great firewood saw. Pleasant sounding. Not even frightening.
Dolmar 153 or 152 something like that was really nice. Awesome hollow heavy sound. Almost as scary as the Stihl. Still not a SP125.
It is late I may have to change some things, we will see. Might have to wake up the neighbors to make sure.


----------



## Justsaws (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh yeah, great looking 075. Run it every chance you get, the big ones make you manlier.


----------



## Diesel JD (Sep 3, 2006)

075 has a chain brake...or not?? Biggest thing that would scare me about the old big saws, no brake.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Sep 3, 2006)

Biggest saw I got is My Promac 610 and The TimberBear...more than enough for me...Not a "big" saw by any means..but bigger than any residential grade saw built today.


----------



## Marc1 (Sep 3, 2006)

I know one of the mechanic in a chainsaw shop who claims to collect old big saw and that he has a McCulloch chainsaw with two cylinders. 
Is he having me on?


----------



## Justsaws (Sep 3, 2006)

Diesel JD said:


> 075 has a chain brake...or not?? Biggest thing that would scare me about the old big saws, no brake.



Mine has a chain break. A new one, $$$$$$$$$$$ ouch.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 3, 2006)

computeruser said:


> How about if I got a Burger King crown for it to wear and then took some new photos to post? Would that be better?



You talking about an overthrow of the current leader??? I think thered be some a might bit pissed about that!!!!


----------



## coveredinsap (Sep 3, 2006)

By all means ....please post a picture of the McCulloch Super Pro 125 wearing a Burger King crown. We all know that the SP125 is the _true_ 'king of saws'.


----------



## SteveH (Sep 3, 2006)

Marc1, don't know about the 2 cyl., but if he's a friendly enough guy, you gotta ask him to let you see the thing!! Maybe pick it up. Run it?? Then tell us about it. Experts here will know about those saws. [Expert does not include me.]


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Sep 3, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> By all means ....please post a picture of the McCulloch Super Pro 125 wearing a Burger King crown. We all know that the SP125 is the _true_ 'king of saws'.




SP125 Trumps any Stihl, any day.

MAC 1000 Also trumps any stihl.


----------



## hoss (Sep 3, 2006)

I own some big-ol saws. They are a homelite xp1000 (100cc), a homelite 990g (112cc gear drive), a husky 2100 (99cc), a pioneer RA (100cc), a pioneer 700d (107cc), a stihl 076 (111cc) and a stihl 090 (137cc) plus various slightly smaller saws 80-95cc. I also have a few larger newer saws jonsered 910, stihl 066. I definately have to say there is a big difference in the way the oldies sound, but supprisingly not as much difference in cutting time as you might think. Those older saws pull a big chain and hardly ever bog down, so if the weight is not too much of an issue for a given individual then the oldies can be a joy to cut with. The breakdown in power from least to greatest as far as I can tell goes something like this...
Pioneer RA steady and a strong puller with a loowww rumble to it.
Homie xp 1000 a good reliable cutter with a 20" bar pulls pretty good, not an unusual sound but still loud.(tempermental starter)
Pioneer 700d feels as if it runs about the same in the wood as it does out of it, I run a 36" bar on this with a .404 full comp chain and it rarly bogs or drops rpm's.
Husky 2100 for a higher rpm saw (relative to these others) it still pulls very hard, cuts fast withe 28" bar and 3/8 full chisel chain that I use on it, still loud but more akin to what a more modern saw might sound like.
Stihl 076 doesn't have the chain speed of the husky but will still edge it out head to head, at least with the two examples I own. This saw pulls veerrryyy hard with the 32" bar and .404 full chisel chain. Also it is very reliable and has a great bass sound to it


----------



## cord arrow (Sep 3, 2006)

dern hoss, one of the best threads i've read on these pages....

the avatar saw (L 65) ain't big but she sure is old and fun.

everyone loves that ol' saw, i've gotta leave it at home if i don't care to have it runnin' all day....

my wife likes to run it best, she's gotta brand new 346xp that's been started maybe twice. 

recently found a brand spankin' new husky jug and piston for it on ebay, paid way too much, but what the heck...got a pretty good parts saw for two bucks, so i reckon it all evens out...


----------



## hoss (Sep 3, 2006)

Okay I didn't have room to give a rundown on my two biggest and baddest.(maybe I talk too much) Anyway I have never run a mcculloch 125 (though I would love to) so I cant compare that particular oldie to what Ive got. I can tell you that these two saws are by far the strongest two saws I have ever used.
Homelite 990g this saw has a 2.8-1 underdrive and only has 6000 rpms of engine speed and that means only about 2100 rpms of chain speed, but let me tell you that the 2100 rpms you DO get is 2100 rpm no matter what!
I run a 48" bar with a .404 full comp chisel chain and have the guide teeth cut down about 1/3 and I cannot stall this saw! Once I had the chance to test this in a 43" section of dry poplar, once the bar was buried I dug the spikes in and pulled up as hard as I could and the saw never even slowed. Sounds like a winston cup car.
Stihl 090 What can I say? This is my meanest saw. The thing pulls like a gear drive but is a direct drive, so no rpms lost, cuts hard, cuts fast pulls 42" bar no problem and really throws the chips. Sounds like an indy car .


----------



## ozflea (Sep 3, 2006)

I suppose i'm spoilt i started on the biggin's and took them in my stride saws like the SP125, O90'S 075'S as io used to service repair and sell pro saws but the daddy of them all was the SP125c of Mac's it would out cut an 090 or a CT115 Dolmar with ease. I done many a demo in the bush to pro cutters in the early 80's and sold quite a few SP125's and now i have a few in my collection, true there no lightweight saw but they were a saw you would use on a timber dump to help in breaking down big logs or ripping fence posts a job these saws excelled in as thats when there torque showed.

Of all the big saws i had the opportunity to run i must say the SP125c is my personal favourite.

McBob.
http://users.bigpond.net.au/ozflea/sp125.html

http://users.bigpond.net.au/ozflea/saws46.html

=====================================


----------



## Uwharrie (Sep 3, 2006)

ozflea , Do you know what the difference is between a CP125 and a SP125 Mac are? I have found a very nice CP125 and I may buy it just to keep as I was raised ( it bought all my clothes and Food ) on McCulloch Chainsaws. However here on the East Coast we didn't sell many saws any larger than the 80cc's. It still in my blood.


----------



## Marc1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Regarding the McChulloch two cylinders I mentioned, My friend told me it is the BC100, 100cc two cylinders but I don't see it listed on the Chainsw collectors site.


----------



## cbfarmall (Sep 6, 2006)

Uwharrie said:


> ozflea , Do you know what the difference is between a CP125 and a SP125 Mac are? I have found a very nice CP125 and I may buy it just to keep as I was raised ( it bought all my clothes and Food ) on McCulloch Chainsaws. However here on the East Coast we didn't sell many saws any larger than the 80cc's. It still in my blood.




I have examples of both the CP and SP and these are the differences I found:

1. SPs have a box muffler just like any regular chainsaw. The CP has a round muffler that some have said is kart-style. It seems to be more or less the same muffler that older Mac 44, Super 44, etc. have. Not much muffling at all.

2. The lower AV frame (underneath the engine) is slightly different.

3. SPs have push-button decomp while the CP uses a lever that operates a valve just above the muffler. I broke my lever the other month and am still looking for a part.

4. The decal on the air cleaner cover.

The differences in the engines are the subjects of many debates. Seems to no rhyme or reason to which model has a chrome bore or is sleeved. I've been told that the CP has 2 wrist pin bearings in the piston (kart-style) while the SP has a single bearing in the rod. I have not torn mine down to verify.

Chris B.


----------



## ozflea (Sep 6, 2006)

Marc1 said:


> Regarding the McChulloch two cylinders I mentioned, My friend told me it is the BC100, 100cc two cylinders but I don't see it listed on the Chainsw collectors site.



Never heard of it myself doesn't sound like a Mac Model to me.

McBob


----------



## computeruser (Oct 8, 2006)

Bringing an old thread back from the dead...some observations:

We finally put the 075 to some real wood this weekend against carvinmark's 084. It was an informal, subjective comparision without stopwatches or uniform wood to cut; we'll have to be more scientific next time.

For our comparison both saws were running the same 24" bar with 3/8 RS chain, bars fully buried. My overall feeling was that the 075 may have been the stronger runner when both saws were running 8 pin. You could lean on it and it really didn't slow down. It would be interesting to try this b/c setup with a 9 pin sometime.







The 084 was quite strong but did not have the torque of the 075 when running an 8 pin sprocket. When the 084 was swapped over to 3/8 7pin its perceived torque increased substantially and you were able to lean on the saw a lot more but still nowhere near what you could do with the 075. Net chain speed was probably about the same with the 7pin on the 084 as with the 8pin on the 075, we'll have to put a tach on 'em while running.






Next time we will have to compare them with 36" or 42" bars, and do some timed cuts making cookies in 30"+wood, and hopefully some 40"+ wood. All in all, though, both saws were quite impressive and were more than capable of dumping a nice pile of chips on your feet in short order!


----------



## carvinmark (Oct 8, 2006)

computeruser said:


> Bringing an old thread back from the dead...some observations:
> 
> We finally put the 075 to some real wood this weekend against carvinmark's 084. It was an informal, subjective comparision without stopwatches or uniform wood to cut; we'll have to be more scientific next time.
> 
> ...



I couldn't have said it better,excellent overview.
Mark


----------



## hamradio (Oct 8, 2006)

I started on a plastic mac 3214 ($10 garage sale find). Burned that up, got the 011. Got sick of the little tank, got the 039. Now looking atn an 038 Magnum or 048. Cut for a few hours, a few cords of heavy, wet red oak with an 038AV. Liked it. Liked the feel more than my 039. Didn't feel so cheap. Not as much plastic on the 038. Also was cutting with an 044, what a screamer compared to the 041 I had been using. I want an 056, but I think it'd be too heavy for light firewood cutting (couple cords per year for the shop; don't heat the house with wood anymore). I'm thinking I'd sell my 039, buy an 038 Mag parts saw, and add any left over money towards a VW Jetta.


----------



## cbfarmall (Oct 9, 2006)

computeruser said:


> My overall feeling was that the 075 may have been the stronger runner



I'm not sure about that, but I've never timed my saws. Anyway, have you blocked off the governor valve in your 075? Doing so will give you a noticeable increase in power and RPM. No, it won't hurt your saw.

Chris B.


----------



## iratehippie (Oct 9, 2006)

An answer for Marc1...and anyone else interested in McCullochs...from an old chainsaw service manual I have(1974)... mac BP-1 is a high speed two-stroke, two-piston engine using one piston for power and the second piston for balance and as a sliding intake valve(a schematic shows views of this engine cycle). Maximum engine speed is 12,000 RPM. Engine develops 4.2 hp at 10,000 RPM. Saw has built in chain oiler and sharpener. Only one spark plug, the balance piston, which is smaller,has no rings, doesn't fire, and is used to "suck" the fuel mixture into the crankcase and then into the power pistons combustion chamber. Power piston is 1.750 dia. There is no data on the balance piston. peace,rc


----------



## toolfreak (Oct 9, 2006)

I have been looking for one of these saws since I started collecting. Strikes me that I have talked to a few others who collect around my home town that give me the feeling that they have one but wont fess up!


----------



## computeruser (Nov 28, 2006)

Thought I'd bring this thread back as a way to show of a picture from this afternoon:






I also weighed the two saws. The 076/24" was an honest 30lbs, and the 075/41" was 33lbs. By comparison, my 066 with a 28" bar was 21lbs. I really have to give it to the oldtime loggers who used to tote these big old metal brutes around!


----------



## Bill G (Nov 29, 2006)

computeruser said:


> Thought I'd bring this thread back as a way to show of a picture from this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That 41" bar looks familar 

Bill


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Yur tellin me dude*



Justsaws said:


> Mine has a chain break. A new one, $$$$$$$$$$$ ouch.


No doubt. $100 for the one I just put on my 266xp. Could not believe it... :bang:


----------



## ozflea (Nov 29, 2006)

Marc1 said:


> I know one of the mechanic in a chainsaw shop who claims to collect old big saw and that he has a McCulloch chainsaw with two cylinders.
> Is he having me on?



Certainly is as Mac didn't make a twin cylinder saw, they made some twin cylinder snowmobile engines like the BP399.

My SP125's
















Mc Bob.


----------



## rubberducky (Nov 29, 2006)

hey any of you guys own a two man saw. that is like hanging on to a fourwheeler. i own an old two man Mall. it screams. especially with the mufflers cut off. yes i said muff ff lll errrrs.


----------



## belgian (Nov 29, 2006)

Bob has an impressive bunch of giant SP 125. I have a duo of it's little brother, but still 106 cc.






Looking forward to see Hoss's Mac's


----------



## thomas72 (Nov 29, 2006)

The BP-1 is a two cylinder McCulloch, but only one cylinder fires as the other is used to give extra charge to the crank case. They are a high rpm saw, that looks like a McCulloch 35 with smother features.


----------



## Farley9n (Nov 29, 2006)

*I Wish I Hadn't Sold This one!*

This 940 was from the US Forest Service and had hardly been used. Went to a collector in the Northeast. Now that I'm more into keeping saws I never would sell one like it. This site has helped to make me "Saw Crazy!"....Bob


----------



## computeruser (Nov 29, 2006)

Farley9n said:


> This 940 was from the US Forest Service and had hardly been used. Went to a collector in the Northeast. Now that I'm more into keeping saws I never would sell one like it. This site has helped to make me "Saw Crazy!"....Bob



Very nice! What did that go for, if you don't mind me asking? I've got to get something like that for our next GTG!


----------



## Farley9n (Nov 29, 2006)

*Ouch!*

$640.00.....! I was happy at the time but now.......Bob


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 29, 2006)

Good money, but youll never see one like it for the same.






It happens.........


----------



## billy56 (Nov 29, 2006)

I,ve an old dolmar 144 which was giving me gip but has redemed it self lately 
it needs a new bar (currently 25"), What size could i go to, mind you it scares the ????e out off me But i,m probably a wimp:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## crazyman (Feb 25, 2007)

*My SP125 in action today*

Thought I'd post a pic of my sp125 with a 42 inch bar
Hadn't used it for about a year, but still goes well.
A friend needed to cut this pine which had fallen over a fence, but didn't he have a large enough saw/bar.
Felt good letting the old girl out for a breather.


----------



## stihl 440 (Feb 25, 2007)

*super 44 A*

Where could I find a bar for a mccollugh super 44 A? I looked in bailey's magazine and couldn't find a bar. It has a 22" hardnose bar on it now that is shot. I want a sproket tip bar. The only bar I seen that had a similar mount was a harvester bar.:jawdrop:  :hmm3grin2orange: I've been working on it and I got it running, but now has a major fuel leak by the carb. I'm pretty sure it is the fuel line though.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChuckinOhio (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone interested, there's a sp125 on Ebay from that SawKing guy.

Interested to see what it finally goes for, whatever it is will probably be too much for me but fun to watch never the less.

Chuck


----------



## belgian (Mar 17, 2007)

*jonsereds 111*

I think this swedish little giant fits right in this thread (110cc). Very nice saw with 32 " bar.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 17, 2007)

belgian said:


> I think this swedish little giant fits right in this thread (110cc). Very nice saw with 32 " bar.



I believe that is the best looking 111 I have ever seen - the Witch wants it as her limbing saw.........  :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## belgian (Oct 7, 2007)

I was happy to add another old giant to my collection last week. Hoss has been teasing me a lot with his homies and 090, but this baby is up for a challenge : the giant dolmar CT.

After giving her a good clean (a ton of greasy sawdust, grrrr), some minor repairs and a new carb set, the old lady roared again. Quite a deep roaring sound, I love it.... 







the 24" bar/.404 chain







The top cover had a minor crack ; it was repaired with JBweld and badly repainted by the previous owner. I just need a lil new paint to make her look like a lady again :angel:






The best part of this saw is its weight. 14 kg (30,8 lbs) net weight on the hook (no fuel or oil). Not a saw for senior norwegians......, :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Pablo26 (Oct 7, 2007)

This whole thread rules, that's about all I can add.


----------



## hoss (Oct 7, 2007)

Roses are red violets are blue, 090#1 CT#2 


It is a beauty and is a model that is very high on my watch list.


----------



## spacemule (Oct 8, 2007)

hoss said:


> Roses are red violets are blue, 090#1 CT#2
> 
> 
> It is a beauty and is a model that is very high on my watch list.


So, you're saying the 090 is pizz and the ct is the sh!ts? ;-)


----------



## hoss (Oct 8, 2007)

spacemule said:


> So, you're saying the 090 is pizz and the ct is the sh!ts? ;-)




Well that is one interesting interpretation. I guess I'd have to say that if I had to have one falling on my head I'd chose the 090.


----------



## belgian (Oct 14, 2007)

This is a 1960 little giant Dolmar CX Taifun, dolmars first direct drive one man chainsaw, same generation as the Solo Rex or Stihl Contra.
110 cc, 24" bar.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Oct 14, 2007)

This thread has been brought back from the dead a few times over the last several years, to our collective benefit. I never get tired of seeing the big saws or their 60" bars. Thanks for sharing, ya gotta love the old magnesium!

I may just have to hatch a plan to get myself an sp125. I actually could use one periodically.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Oct 14, 2007)

Pablo26 said:


> This whole thread rules, that's about all I can add.




Ditto


----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 14, 2007)

*My toys*



andrethegiant70 said:


> This thread has been brought back from the dead a few times over the last several years, to our collective benefit. I never get tired of seeing the big saws or their 60" bars. Thanks for sharing, ya gotta love the old magnesium!
> 
> I may just have to hatch a plan to get myself an sp125. I actually could use one periodically.



Here's a few shots of my super 1050 AND SP125. Founf the new 50" Homelite bar and couldn't resist, but I normally run a 36" on it. That's a 24" in the other photo - much better balance.
Just finished re-doing the intake and carb (yes, that's an accelerator pump). I wasn't getting any fuel pump action after setting a couple months. After filing all the mating surfaces flat and applying a little instant gasket, all is well again. The 1050 has been in the family for 30+ years. Still a great running saw.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Oct 14, 2007)

Where do you guys get spare parts for those old saws? I'd like to get my hands on a really big saw as a restoration project but I don't want anything that parts are extinct for. 

I'd love to run one of those big 60" saws.


----------



## belgian (Oct 15, 2007)

AngelofDarkness said:


> Where do you guys get spare parts for those old saws? I'd like to get my hands on a really big saw as a restoration project but I don't want anything that parts are extinct for.



That's the fun part of collecting   No kiddings, finding parts for these oldies is a real challenge and takes time. Trading parts between collectors is very common, so there's a solution most of the time. They also can give you great tips for repairing or using alternative parts.

I have an SP125 on my workbench for almost 6 weeks nows and giving me the evil eye for not completing it : finding crank seals was a tough one, now I am looking for a new/alternative rubber intake booth. 

Also a personal tip : don't spent too much money when buying an incomplete saw.


----------



## hoss (Oct 15, 2007)

AngelofDarkness said:


> Where do you guys get spare parts for those old saws? I'd like to get my hands on a really big saw as a restoration project but I don't want anything that parts are extinct for.
> 
> I'd love to run one of those big 60" saws.



Of course ebay is a good source, if you pay attention to feed back and buy from reputable sellers. However newspapers and local want ads can turn up gems too. As far as what to look for, a 60" saw is going to be 100cc at least. You can google "chain saw collectors corner"to check model # with size. As for parts, unless you have developed some good sources then you should look at the larger companies like homelite or mcculloch along with stihl and husqvarna as parts will likley be plentiful pretty far back for the more common models. Unless you are already brand-loyal try to be open minded as far as brand. That way you won't miss out on a cool find. Just watch the auctions on ebay for a while and see wich saws are more common and what stuff is going for. Educate yourself first with these coupla things and it will help.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Oct 15, 2007)

I could have bought a big old Homie at a swap meet for about $30, they guy said it ran and it had about a 24" bar. It just looked pretty rough and I decided to not mess with it. I'll keep my eyes open at more swap meets and yard sales, whats more common is an old timer passes away and the widow/family just wants rid of those old saws. Could have used a big old saw a few hours ago on a big chunk of stump.


----------



## hoss (Oct 15, 2007)

AngelofDarkness said:


> I could have bought a big old Homie at a swap meet for about $30, they guy said it ran and it had about a 24" bar. It just looked pretty rough and I decided to not mess with it. I'll keep my eyes open at more swap meets and yard sales, whats more common is an old timer passes away and the widow/family just wants rid of those old saws. Could have used a big old saw a few hours ago on a big chunk of stump.



Yup I picked up a couple of good finds at farm auctions (after the farmer passes this is the most common occurence) up in PA. where my in-laws live. Those guys kept those things forever and now that I have a few that run well, I know why.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Mall*

I was talking to my old cousin about some of the older saws. He was telling me that when he was a kid, he's 70 now, he used to hang on to the other end of the old Mall for his dad. He said those old things kicked and bucked and it'd throw him 6 or 8 feet and he said he was always scared sh1tless... I thought it was kinda interesting. He said they were definitely a beast. and people got killed all the time with those old saws cause they didn't really have any safety features. :jawdrop:


----------



## hoss (Oct 15, 2007)

ciscoguy01 said:


> I was talking to my old cousin about some of the older saws. He was telling me that when he was a kid, he's 70 now, he used to hang on to the other end of the old Mall for his dad. He said those old things kicked and bucked and it'd throw him 6 or 8 feet and he said he was always scared sh1tless... I thought it was kinda interesting. He said they were definitely a beast. and people got killed all the time with those old saws cause they didn't really have any safety features. :jawdrop:



I can believe that. Unless I was the guy on the motorcycle handlebar end I don't think I'd risk it. A femur doesn't count as a chain brake.


----------



## belgian (Oct 20, 2007)

Finally, I got hold of the Mac Daddy of big logging saws, the SP125 .

Truth to be told , this saw is scary to run, while she's fast reving for a 123 cc saw. Hoss, seems I am ready for the next GTG at Thall's place...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Frank Boyer (Oct 20, 2007)

I have an 084 and that has a lot of power. I just picked up what I think is a very clean looking Mac 1-86 with 36" and 72" bars and a tub of chains. The starter rope won't go back in so I am not sure what I have, but the price was right. I'll call around next week and see if I can find a return spring. Any suggestions on where to look for old Mac parts? A friend has a well worn 075 and I keep telling myself that I do not need it. Do addicts have meetings?
THANKS


----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 21, 2007)

belgian said:


> Finally, I got hold of the Mac Daddy of big logging saws, the SP125 .
> 
> Truth to be told , this saw is scary to run, while she's fast reving for a 123 cc saw. Hoss, seems I am ready for the next GTG at Thall's place...:hmm3grin2orange:



Congrats, belgian! Scary yes, but nicely balanced even with a 36" bar. 
I didn't see much difference in speed between a 24" or 36" bar, but that was on some 20" Sumac, not too hard. It's a shaker - make sure all the cover and starter bolts are tight. Had some come loose after my restoration until I used loctite.


----------



## belgian (Oct 21, 2007)

buzz sawyer said:


> Congrats, belgian! Scary yes, but nicely balanced even with a 36" bar.
> I didn't see much difference in speed between a 24" or 36" bar, but that was on some 20" Sumac, not too hard. - make sure all the cover and starter bolts are tight. Had some come loose after my restoration until I used loctite.



Thanks for the comment and tip, Buzz !!




> It's a shaker



You mean like shake, rattle an roll ....well dayuuuuum, I think you're right :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## kevlar (Oct 21, 2007)

Frank Boyer said:


> I have an 084 and that has a lot of power. I just picked up what I think is a very clean looking Mac 1-86 with 36" and 72" bars and a tub of chains. The starter rope won't go back in so I am not sure what I have, but the price was right. I'll call around next week and see if I can find a return spring. Any suggestions on where to look for old Mac parts? A friend has a well worn 075 and I keep telling myself that I do not need it. Do addicts have meetings?
> THANKS



Yeah we have meetings,but we'll only wind up talking you into getting that 075.Face it you are a wood junkie!


----------



## Sprig (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice saw there Belgian! I take it that drop-starting that beast is not an option? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
:chainsawguy: 

 To a great thread gents!

Serge


----------



## hoss (Oct 21, 2007)

Sprig said:


> Nice saw there Belgian! I take it that drop-starting that beast is not an option? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> :chainsawguy:
> 
> To a great thread gents!
> ...



Drop starting is no problem. Just remember that little button on the back of the saw.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 21, 2007)

Sprig said:


> Nice saw there Belgian! I take it that drop-starting that beast is not an option? :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> :chainsawguy:
> 
> To a great thread gents!
> ...



Actually, these are really nice starting saws when tuned correctly - decomp button or not. I do the knee-lock thing. The 1050 can be tough until it's warmed up since there is no decomp, but after that, it also starts nicely with one authortative pull. To minimize stress on the starter pawls, I like to ease the piston to the top of the stroke and then pull.


----------



## Sprig (Oct 21, 2007)

buzz sawyer said:


> Actually, these are really nice starting saws when tuned correctly - decomp button or not. I do the knee-lock thing. The 1050 can be tough until it's warmed up since there is no decomp, but after that, it also starts nicely with one authortative pull. To minimize stress on the starter pawls, I like to ease the piston to the top of the stroke and then pull.


That makes total sense since your first bit of pull isn't compressing so much air and it gives you a sec to build up some momentum for the firing stroke?, hmmm seems it would be a bit easier on the bod too.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 21, 2007)

Sprig said:


> That makes total sense since your first bit of pull isn't compressing so much air and it gives you a sec to build up some momentum for the firing stroke?, hmmm seems it would be a bit easier on the bod too.



Once I get to the top of the stroke, I release the starter so it resets for a full pull, then pull slowly just enough to engage the pawls. Keep tension on the rope to keep the pawls engaged and then give it a full pull - so there's no sudden slamming of the starter pawls. Yes, much easier on the arms this way.


----------



## Al Smith (Oct 22, 2007)

belgian said:


> Finally, I got hold of the Mac Daddy of big logging saws, the SP125 .
> 
> Truth to be told , this saw is scary to run, while she's fast reving for a 123 cc saw. Hoss, seems I am ready for the next GTG at Thall's place...:hmm3grin2orange:


 That's not scary,that's pure power,old style.Definatly not for the weak of heart Glad you got it up and running.


----------



## belgian (Oct 22, 2007)

Al Smith said:


> That's not scary,that's pure power,old style.Definatly not for the weak of heart Glad you got it up and running.




I guess you're right, Al. Thanks for your generous technical support to bring this Mac back alive !


----------



## belgian (Oct 22, 2007)

buzz sawyer said:


> Actually, these are really nice starting saws when tuned correctly - decomp button or not. I do the knee-lock thing. The 1050 can be tough until it's warmed up since there is no decomp, but after that, it also starts nicely with one authortative pull. To minimize stress on the starter pawls, I like to ease the piston to the top of the stroke and then pull.



This saw is a really good starter, but without using the decomp, I would not be able to pull her over fast enough. Once she has popped and you forget to push the decomp again, your hand gets reminded very quickly  Decomp on these bad saws are a must.


----------



## chiseltooth (Oct 22, 2007)

*what size engine is this old giant?*

this thread has inspired me. what ye all think of this old saw? is it worth a bid?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=220161727468&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## belgian (Oct 22, 2007)

chiseltooth said:


> this thread has inspired me. what ye all think of this old saw? is it worth a bid?



it's a Stihl 08 S (many take the S for a 5) , not exactly a giant but a good ole fashioned firewood saw. there a many, many available in europe. 

check out the spec :

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...1b34cb7aefe58c2f88256ba200160833?OpenDocument

I have 3 of those. depending on condition, they catch 50 up to 100 euro.


----------



## chiseltooth (Oct 22, 2007)

cheers for the details. needs another fifty cc to be rightly included in this thread!


----------



## Farley9n (Oct 22, 2007)

*Another "Oldie"*

Here are some pictures of a gear drive Homelite I recently picked up. It's a good runner and just needs a decent chain before I take it to the woods......Bob


PS....I'm going to have to learn how to get the picture into the message!


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 22, 2007)

This thread has got me thinkin' I'm gonna drag out that Homelite 770G (95cc) and see if I can get it to roar to life.

Gary


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 24, 2007)

Went out to the shop after work yesterday. Grabbed the big Homie and tossed it on the bench. Pulled spark plug and it was a fairly newer plug with no oily crap on it. Cleaned it off and checked to see if I had spark. Nice big fat blue spark... good deal.

Dumped some fuel in the tank and let it sit awhile... 2 beers worth of sittin'. swished it around the tank and then dumped that out.

Dumped in fresh premix... and primed the carby...

5th pull... came to life. Then died. Pulled again... roared to life and kept runnin'. Smoked like a mo-fo until the cylinder and crankcase cleared itself out. Kept some revs in 'er... and she purrs like a kitten. Idles fine and will be ready to cut once i find a chain for it.

I wanna switch over to .404 since it is waaayyyy easier to come by than 1/2". So my next step is to clean 'er up. I will rebuild that carb soon. But she is runnin', and that is good. 

Gary


----------



## belgian (Oct 24, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Kept some revs in 'er... and she purrs like a kitten. Idles fine and will be ready to cut once i find a chain for it.
> 
> 
> Gary



Sounds good Gary, now where's the [email protected] picssssss opcorn: opcorn: :Eye: :Eye:


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 24, 2007)

belgian said:


> Sounds good Gary, now where's the [email protected] picssssss opcorn: opcorn: :Eye: :Eye:



Right here... Homelite 770G


----------



## belgian (Oct 24, 2007)

Awwwwww, sorry I missed that thread. Great collector saw. I am looking for a gear drive saw too, but no luck so far. 
I noticed Andy WAS excited about that new girlfriend of yours ...so watch out :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 24, 2007)

I know... I just dropped off another saw at her place last night.   

Gary


----------



## HELSEL (Oct 28, 2007)

The Solo Rex Super was also a great saw. It is 8.6 cu.in. 142cc. 
The one on the right is one of mine. The one on the left is a solo 70D it is mine also.


----------



## HELSEL (Oct 28, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> This thread has got me thinkin' I'm gonna drag out that Homelite 770G (95cc) and see if I can get it to roar to life.
> 
> Gary



There might be one in here?? I have been moving a few saws. I have a few good old big ones!!


----------



## ericjeeper (Oct 28, 2007)

*ain't no 12 step addiction program*



HELSEL said:


> There might be one in here?? I have been moving a few saws. I have a few good old big ones!!



That is going to Help Helsel. He has got it bad..man I feel for his wife.
After running Als big 2100, I want a big saw to play with on some big logs. I have a sycamore that I would love to chunk up with an old monster saw.


----------



## belgian (Oct 29, 2007)

HELSEL said:


> There might be one in here?? I have been moving a few saws. I have a few good old big ones!!




aaaaaaarghhhhhhh, how much is the shipping cost of that trailer to Belgium..... there's a lot of stuff in there that I can use ..:chainsawguy: :chainsawguy:


----------



## belgian (Oct 29, 2007)

HELSEL said:


> The Solo Rex Super was also a great saw. It is 8.6 cu.in. 142cc.
> The one on the right is one of mine. The one on the left is a solo 70D it is mine also.



these solo's look really nice, Helsel, almost like new ?????? I have 3 solo REX, but all 125 cc. Here's one of the bunch 






Interesting fact about these rexes is that there's no decomp, and starting them is a real tricky challenge as the saw tends to kicks
back as a mule :bang:


----------



## HELSEL (Oct 29, 2007)

The super cranks so hard. They are 10 hp. I think the plain Rex is only 7.


Rick


----------



## HELSEL (Oct 29, 2007)

Here is a 111 They was a great race saw.


----------



## HELSEL (Oct 29, 2007)

A pair of old ones!!


----------



## belgian (Oct 29, 2007)

Please stop posting those pics; my eyes hurt from all those pruuuuuuty saws


----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 29, 2007)

belgian said:


> Please stop posting those pics; my eyes hurt from all those pruuuuuuty saws



Ditto! - Thanks alot guys! Just when I think I have my addiction under control, I see your posts, especially those last two Homies - they are exquisite! How am I going to break the news to my wife (that I need another one)?


----------



## 441_Stihl (Oct 29, 2007)

bump i can do it also computeruser


----------



## Al Smith (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh I guess I could show a few pics.


----------



## belgian (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Joat, what's that thing in your avatar ???:monkey:


----------



## Al Smith (Nov 19, 2007)

Another picture of a rather large saw and a rather large stump for that matter.


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 19, 2007)

Al Smith said:


> Another picture of a rather large saw and a rather large stump for that matter.



Gotta be nosy....What's the wire spool on the saw horses for?
In the background of the last picture.


----------



## belgian (Nov 19, 2007)

Al Smith said:


> Another picture of a rather large saw and a rather large stump for that matter.



I have never operated a saw with a bar longer than 30". Really would like to try a saw as in that pic :greenchainsaw:


----------



## cuttinscott (Nov 19, 2007)

belgian said:


> I have never operated a saw with a bar longer than 30". Really would like to try a saw as in that pic :greenchainsaw:



You or anyone else for that matter is Welcome to stop by and run a Dolmar with a big ole bar... Say 143mx wearin a 30" or a 166 wearin a 50" or 72"

Big Ole Dolmars available to run; 133, 143, 153 numerious 166's as well as the usual Dolmars of new and old Someday soon I will have the KMS4 back together..

Scott


----------



## belgian (Nov 19, 2007)

cuttinscott said:


> You or anyone else for that matter is Welcome to stop by and run a Dolmar with a big ole bar... Say 143mx wearin a 30" or a 166 wearin a 50" or 72"
> 
> Big Ole Dolmars available to run; 133, 143, 153 numerious 166's as well as the usual Dolmars of new and old Someday soon I will have the KMS4 back together..
> 
> Scott



That's a mighty fine offer, Scott, if only I was not living a few thousand miles away from ya !!

And you dealers are well known for those secred backrooms, where your money may disappear in the blink on an eye ....dangerous folks, you are.. hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Al Smith (Nov 20, 2007)

Scooterbum said:


> Gotta be nosy....What's the wire spool on the saw horses for?
> In the background of the last picture.


 That has 600 feet of 1 inch nylon rope on it .I used it to pull the top out of that 107 foot oak .My buddy got as high up as could in his bucket and we jumped the top out using that dozer in the background.Over 100 foot of tree ,75 feet from the house,had to take measures.


----------



## newguy18 (Nov 20, 2007)

Diesel JD said:


> 075 has a chain brake...or not?? Biggest thing that would scare me about the old big saws, no brake.



Shoot I may be young but I was taught on big saws with no brakes and I wasn't scared a bit.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 20, 2007)

And all this time I thought Dinosaurs were extinct!


----------



## MOE (Nov 21, 2007)

cuttinscott said:


> You or anyone else for that matter is Welcome to stop by and run a Dolmar with a big ole bar... Say 143mx wearin a 30" or a 166 wearin a 50" or 72"
> 
> Big Ole Dolmars available to run; 133, 143, 153 numerious 166's as well as the usual Dolmars of new and old Someday soon I will have the KMS4 back together..
> 
> Scott



here are a few pics of my 143 MX with a buried 42" bar. It pulled it pretty well. I now have a dolmar 153 in the form of a poulan 6000. It has a 40" bar and handles it with ease.


----------



## MOE (Nov 21, 2007)

OK, here,(hopefully) is a pic of the 143 cutting.


----------



## newguy18 (Nov 21, 2007)

Those are nice pics.Since I don't have them in my area are cottonwoods considered a hard or soft wood?


----------



## MOE (Nov 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Those are nice pics.Since I don't have them in my area are cottonwoods considered a hard or soft wood?



They are a soft but kind of stringy wood. They cut pretty decent.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Nov 21, 2007)

Whooeee! Call me paranoid, but you won't catch me standing next to that cottonwood! As far as it being softwood or hardwood, its pretty academic. I have looked into cottonwood because I have access to lots of it. It's really not good for much.....its very soft, twists like a mobius as it dries, and leaves lots of ash when it burns.

They like it out here in Arizona because it grows like a weed and provides shade pretty quickly. The down side is that as it becomes a big tree it sheds limbs like crazy. It grows naturally (and pentifully) in drainages and areas with higher water tables, but is adaptable to almost anywhere if you give some water.

Anyone figure out anything to do with cottonwood? I'd be very interested.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 21, 2007)

Out here - paper pulp and cores for plywood... barely worth the freight to the mill.


----------



## oldsaw (Nov 21, 2007)

andrethegiant70 said:


> Whooeee! Call me paranoid, but you won't catch me standing next to that cottonwood! As far as it being softwood or hardwood, its pretty academic. I have looked into cottonwood because I have access to lots of it. It's really not good for much.....its very soft, twists like a mobius as it dries, and leaves lots of ash when it burns.
> 
> They like it out here in Arizona because it grows like a weed and provides shade pretty quickly. The down side is that as it becomes a big tree it sheds limbs like crazy. It grows naturally (and pentifully) in drainages and areas with higher water tables, but is adaptable to almost anywhere if you give some water.
> 
> Anyone figure out anything to do with cottonwood? I'd be very interested.



Take them down and burn them before they hollow out, shed branches on you, and blow over in the wind?

Mark


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 21, 2007)

andrethegiant70 said:


> Anyone figure out anything to do with cottonwood? I'd be very interested.


Cut em all. Definately don't want to be in agrove of them with a breeze. Amazing the size of limbs they shed.


----------



## Al Smith (Nov 21, 2007)

Believe it or not ,the eastern variety of cottonwood is considered a hard wood.They do get large.Not much commercial value although a little known fact is in order.Often times what is commercially sold as poplar trim is in fact cotton wood.

They had to slightly embelish the name in order to sell it because if sold as cottonwood nobody would buy it.

I've seen farm outbuildings made of the stuff.They do okay if the structure is such that the wood is not exposed to weather and dampness.We had a small henhouse that was likely at least 50 years old when we demolished it.It was still resonabley sound.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 21, 2007)

newguy18 said:


> Shoot I may be young but I was taught on big saws with no brakes and I wasn't scared a bit.



Right with you newguy. Since I started using a chainbrake I've been a lot more cautious with my oldies.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 21, 2007)

Al Smith said:


> Believe it or not ,the eastern variety of cottonwood is considered a hard wood.They do get large.Not much commercial value although a little known fact is in order.Often times what is commercially sold as poplar trim is in fact cotton wood.
> 
> They had to slightly embelish the name in order to sell it because if sold as cottonwood nobody would buy it.
> 
> I've seen farm outbuildings made of the stuff.They do okay if the structure is such that the wood is not exposed to weather and dampness.We had a small henhouse that was likely at least 50 years old when we demolished it.It was still resonabley sound.



Seems like I had read another use for cottonwood, I'll keep looking. Don't forget, the bark is popular for carving. Very easy to carve and it takes a great detail. The tree needs to be 4" - 5" dbh before the bark is thick enough to carve so there would have been some nice material in Moe's tree.

Moe - maybe it was the picture, but it sure looked like that tree was leaning a lot towards the backcut - hope it went down OK.


----------



## computeruser (Nov 21, 2007)

First off, thanks to everyone for keeping this thread going. The pics and posts have been great. Definitely a thread worth revisiting from time to time!


A couple bit saw pictures from last month's GTG. More to come; this is all that I already had in photobucket.

The Homelite 2100 is a strong saw and made quick work of things. Definitely a nice machine! Power seemed on a par with the 075, but its lack of a/v definitely made it feel more "intimidating".


----------



## newguy18 (Nov 21, 2007)

nice pics.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice pics computeruser! Yeah, those big Homies will shake you up but they sound and feel great cutting. Heavy but the weight takes them through the cut will little help. 

BTW, the big log looks like ash. What's the smaller ones? First looked like white oak but later ones looked like hickory maybe?


----------



## hoss (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice pics there Pooter. That looks like a great day to me. I would think though that the 2100 should have 2 or 3 horses on an 075. Don't get me wrong, I love my 075. It is very strong and is in my top 3or 4 favorite saws to use regardless of size. From what I've read and heard though the 2100 should be a step up from the 075. The xp1000 is 100cc vs.115 for the 2100 and my xp1000 (with a sprocket tip bar) is about an equal to the 075 when I cut with them both. I'd love the chance to run a 2100, it's one of the few real bigguns I don't have. I should also say that I finally got an adjustable carb on my 125mac, and wow!! I would say that in the stuff I have cut recently that it is right up there with my 090. Of course next time I am in some really big stuff(36"plus) we'll see if it is really in the neighborhood or not.
I hope that you have lots more days like the one in your pics.


----------



## weimedog (Nov 21, 2007)

I also have a few big old saws.

A Homelite XP-1130G. This thing will drag you over the log before it stalls! What a monster!

A McCulloch 797. Its a 123ccsaw. I used it for chain saw milling 25-32 inch diameter hard maple..look at the avatar. Its one powerfull animal. Suprisingly smooth to run as well. Its the most capable of all my big saws short of the XP-1130.

A Homelite XP-1020..Actually suprised me in three ways..two bad. Its loud as any two stroke I have ever encountered! It doesn't have the torque my 797 has..actually I have an old C-9 that pulls almost as hard in big wood..BUT it makes pretty good RPM's, more than I expected; and cuts like crazy with a 24 inch bar. I was quartering elm with mine and was suprised to see my "tweaked" S-XL925 can do about the same amount of work with a 28inch bar as my 1020 did with a 24. Bottom Line is Its got good power with lots of RMP's...just not as much power as my 797 and not as much more power than my 82cc saws as I expected.

My old McCulloch 660 gear drive is only 87cc but cuts as fast as anything I have short of my 797. Simply can't push on it hard enough to stall it. ITS a real suprise to me.


----------



## crazymanmike (Nov 21, 2007)

Realy great pics of them old saws.thanks

CMM


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 21, 2007)

*videos*

OK, I finally broke down and put a couple videos on youtube. These were done last winter. Had a beaver girdle some big cherry trees so we're salvaging as much lumber as we can. Now that I'm listening to them, sounds like I may have been leaning a little much on the 1050. Yes, that's a Stihl 24" bar on the SP125. Had to machine a couple spacers for the bar studs. Using a .375 x 50 skip tooth - use the same bar and chain on my 361. The 125 seems to cut better with the 36" and .404. That's what's running on the 1050. We'll be cutting some more big cherry (same beaver) as soon as deer season is over so I'll try to get more videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKtC0ENaIFU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Dw4GzVIjPE


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 22, 2007)

buzz sawyer said:


> Nice pics computeruser! Yeah, those big Homies will shake you up but they sound and feel great cutting. Heavy but the weight takes them through the cut will little help.
> 
> BTW, the big log looks like ash. What's the smaller ones? First looked like white oak but later ones looked like hickory maybe?





Shag bark hickory.




.


----------



## Al Smith (Nov 22, 2007)

buzz sawyer said:


> Yes, that's a Stihl 24" bar on the SP125. Had to machine a couple spacers for the bar studs.


 Actually I have an 088 Stihl mount size on the big Homelite,which will also fit on my 125 Macs.Same deal,adapters and moving the oiling and adjustment hole a tad bit.Thank goodness for solid carbine drill bits,bars are hard.


----------



## belgian (Nov 22, 2007)

buzz sawyer said:


> The 125 seems to cut better with the 36" and .404.



When I tested some of my big saws during the recent harvester show, I got the feeling that the .404 cuts better than a 3/8 chain on euivalent bigger saws. Can't explain really why, just an impression maybe.


----------



## Al Smith (Nov 22, 2007)

hoss said:


> . From what I've read and heard though the 2100 should be a step up from the 075.


 Can't really say on that one .However with C-users 076 I'd say they were about even Steven.

I don't know but I would bet that if you were bucking big wood at the end of the day you wouldn't see much difference in a Mac 125,Homey 2100 or Stihl 076.What I do know is that if you ran any of them for a full day you would be tuckered out for sure.


----------



## Al Smith (Nov 22, 2007)

belgian said:


> When I tested some of my big saws during the recent harvester show, I got the feeling that the .404 cuts better than a 3/8 chain on euivalent bigger saws. Can't explain really why, just an impression maybe.


 I tried 3/8" on my 125 's and came up with the same conclusion.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 1, 2007)

*McCulloch BP-1 on eBay*

Someone is selling a pair of McCulloch BP-1's on eBay, these are the infamous two cylinder McCullochs. One is the firing cylinder, the second is a counter balance/charge cylinder with no rings and no spark plug (non firing). There is a note in the chain saw collectors corner saying these were only offered for one year as there were great concerns that in the case of governor failure the saw would overspeed and come apart potentially injuring the operator. Auction runs through 07 Dec '07.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 21, 2007)

I have not run a 125 but I have run a 2100 and I have a 153super dolmar. but the stronges saw I have run and I wish I still had her was actually an Alpina cp120.


----------



## belgian (Mar 22, 2008)

I had some time this week to work on a nice ole giant : a Danarm UK 125 auto built late sixties or early seventies. It's a 125 cc saw, no decomp, with a solid tip 20" bar. 

It was still in good condition and needed very little work. Very powerful saw with a strong acceleration for it's age, but quite loud and one of the worst shakers I have held in my hands... my hands tinkled like fire after holding it for a minute...


----------



## joatmon (Mar 22, 2008)

belgian said:


> I had some time this week to work on a nice ole giant : a Danarm UK 125 auto built late sixties or early seventies. It's a 125 cc saw, no decomp, with a solid tip 20" bar.
> 
> It was still in good condition and needed very little work. Very powerful saw with a strong acceleration for it's age, but quite loud and one of the worst shakers I have held in my hands... my hands tinkled like fire after holding it for a minute...



Roland,

Very kool.

Put an Elastostart handle on it, drink 2 quarts of tepid Folgers out of a Mason jar and it won't shake as bad as you.

joat


----------



## belgian (Mar 22, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Roland,
> 
> Very kool.
> 
> ...



Belgian don't drink no folgers, you should know that .....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joatmon (Mar 22, 2008)

belgian said:


> Belgian don't drink no folgers, you should know that .....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


Roland,

That's why that saw shakes more than you. BTW, what if I can get a belly dancer to serve the tepid Folders?

Just tryin' to help my fellow man,

joat


----------



## belgian (Mar 22, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Roland,
> 
> BTW, what if I can get a belly dancer to serve the tepid Folders?
> 
> ...



  What are ya wating for ....??


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 22, 2008)

i have one but mine is 076 got new in 1980 ?? tom trees


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 22, 2008)

Look how cool that roller fairlead on the starter housing is!!!


----------



## joatmon (Mar 22, 2008)

belgian said:


> What are ya wating for ....??



Roland,

Let me be the first to congratulate you and welcome you to "Club 2000".  

Belly dancers are waiting in the garage.  


































Gotcha! :monkey:


----------



## computeruser (Mar 22, 2008)

A couple new ones of the 076 being put through its paces:


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass (Mar 22, 2008)

Here my Big MAC  

I and a friend tested it on a norway spruce:





















This 125cp is one of my deam-giants


----------



## heimannm (Mar 22, 2008)

*One of mine...*

Here is a picture of me with my 1-85 (99 cc and gear drive, 1/2" pitch chain). If it won't cut wood you can always use it to dig trenches.

The SP125C was in the saw store getting fitted with a new chain for the new 32" bar. I'lll try to post a photo with both saws one of these days.

Mark


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 23, 2008)

belgian said:


> I had some time this week to work on a nice ole giant : a Danarm UK 125 auto built late sixties or early seventies. It's a 125 cc saw, no decomp, with a solid tip 20" bar.
> 
> It was still in good condition and needed very little work. Very powerful saw with a strong acceleration for it's age, but quite loud and one of the worst shakers I have held in my hands... my hands tinkled like fire after holding it for a minute...
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## 046 (Mar 23, 2008)

nice old thread... certainly worth revisiting. 

makes me want a SP125... nah... an 090!!!


----------



## belgian (Mar 23, 2008)

> Where did you come up with that one Belgian? Is that a Tillotson HL Carb?
> Love to hear and see it run. To help the vibes, you might try the thick foam tubes made for bicycle handlebars.



I got this one from another collector in Belgium, together with a two man saw I bought from him. It's not a very common saw I think, never seen one before except for Mike Acres site. It has indeed a Tilly HL carb.

This saw has no antivibe at all...the vibrations are very tough on the rear handle. It's a collector saw, not one for frequent use, so I'll leave it as it is for now.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Mar 23, 2008)

My Pro Mac 1000, too bad I needed money more than a big damn saw.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 23, 2008)

belgian said:


> I got this one from another collector in Belgium, together with a two man saw I bought from him. It's not a very common saw I think, never seen one before except for Mike Acres site. It has indeed a Tilly HL carb.
> 
> This saw has no antivibe at all...the vibrations are very tough on the rear handle. It's a collector saw, not one for frequent use, so I'll leave it as it is for now.



I agree - no changes! Besides, it makes you appreciate todays AV. You ever get to run that Mall GP much?


----------



## belgian (Apr 26, 2008)

Hold on to your suspenders, guys. Today I got another big motha from Stihl , a 1951 two man saw type BDN, with 300 cm³ ...the biggest Stihl I have seen. Unfortunately, the carb is missing (Bing 1/24) but hope to find one soon. It has a 49 " bar and scratcher chain. Its condition is pretty good and compression is top. 

Can't wait to get this baby running...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 26, 2008)

Man, That thing is huge. Nice find and probably worth a lot of money.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 26, 2008)

Very cool! I trust you will further taunt us with a video when you get it running? Where do you find these? You have quite a collection now, don't you?


----------



## teacherman (Apr 26, 2008)

Frank Boyer said:


> Do addicts have meetings?
> THANKS



I think they are called GTGs..........:chainsawguy: :chainsawguy: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## teacherman (Apr 26, 2008)

belgian said:


> Hold on to your suspenders, guys. Today I got another big motha from Stihl , a 1951 two man saw type BDN, with 300 cm³ ...the biggest Stihl I have seen. Unfortunately, the carb is missing (Bing 1/24) but hope to find one soon. It has a 49 " bar and scratcher chain. Its condition is pretty good and compression is top.
> 
> Can't wait to get this baby running...:greenchainsaw:



Oh My Gawsh! That is an amazing machine! It's like they sharpened the teeth on a Ditch Witch, added a handle, and painted it Panzer Grey! That is BEEE-YOU-TEE-FULLLLLL!!!!!!!!:chainsawguy:

Does it take the same carbs as a Beemer R90? Heeeheeeeheeeeheee


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 26, 2008)

Is that a 1:15 mix? That is a lot of oil!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 26, 2008)

buzz sawyer said:


> belgian said:
> 
> 
> > I had some time this week to work on a nice ole giant : a Danarm UK 125 auto built late sixties or early seventies. It's a 125 cc saw, no decomp, with a solid tip 20" bar.
> ...




there I fixed it for you!!!


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Apr 26, 2008)

I always wondered how Stihl recovered after the war. Did they make a lot of saws during the war?


----------



## belgian (Apr 27, 2008)

buzz sawyer said:


> Very cool! I trust you will further taunt us with a video when you get it running?



I don't have video abilities yet, but I do feel the need. I'll work on it...




> Where do you find these? You have quite a collection now, don't you?



I found this one in Belgium with an old collector who managed to recover from CAD... My collecton is now +120 saws, not all runners but say 70% for the moment. I focus on pre 70 ies and saws +80 cc, not brand specific, or any beauty that comes along...


----------



## belgian (Apr 27, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> I always wondered how Stihl recovered after the war. Did they make a lot of saws during the war?




Look up Thall's thread about the history of Andreas Stihl...


----------



## belgian (Apr 27, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Is that a 1:15 mix? That is a lot of oil!



Yes, but that was old days oil, I run a full synthetic 1:50 on them, no problem at all. But I'll shut up now before Gas jumps in...


----------



## Happyjack (Apr 27, 2008)

That is an awsome saw! The jug is HUGE and I love the dual mufflers! You have to post a video when you have it running. I would not want to be holding the business end of that monster in a cut. The old loggers had brass balls!


----------



## teacherman (Apr 27, 2008)

Happyjack said:


> I would not want to be holding the business end of that monster in a cut. The old loggers had brass balls!



Maybe if it hadda 2 meter handle..............:jawdrop: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## hoss (Apr 27, 2008)

That's a great find, not quite my style but cool enough to almost make me a 2man saw convert.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Apr 27, 2008)

cbfarmall said:


> I'm not sure about that, but I've never timed my saws. Anyway, have you blocked off the governor valve in your 075? Doing so will give you a noticeable increase in power and RPM. No, it won't hurt your saw.
> 
> Chris B.



Does the 076 have this valve also, and if so, can someone expand on the pros and cons and the how-to of blocking it?

Edit... I also noticed a GB Pro-top on one of these in the pics. Didn't know they made a bar in that mount. Will one of the sponsors PM me a quote for a 36" 3/8 bar delivered to 40475? I can get a Stihl ES here locally for about 80+ tax.

thanks,
Ian


----------



## belgian (Apr 27, 2008)

hoss said:


> That's a great find, not quite my style but cool enough to almost make me a 2man saw convert.



Hoss, every collector should have a two man saw. Running one is an experience on its own, not to mention the cool sound ...  

The problem is these scratcher chains are not easy to sharpen. I was lucky to have a few new loops on my dolmar CL, but I am not looking forward to sharpen the one on the BDN.


----------



## belgian (Apr 27, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Does the 076 have this valve also, and if so, can someone expand on the pros and cons and the how-to of blocking it?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> Ian



Older Stihl like the 08S, Contra, etc all have a governor valve that is activated by the air flow generated by the flywheel. It's spring loaded so you can adjust it quite easily. My experience is that they activate the choke quite early, and your saw 4 strokes at fairly low rpm. I have seen many saws where the owner just disconnected the choke activating rod or stripped the governor assy entirely. If I needed the saw for work, I would remove the governor immediately.

it would surprise me if the 076 did have one.


----------



## hoss (Apr 27, 2008)

belgian said:


> Hoss, every collector should have a two man saw. Running one is an experience on its own, not to mention the cool sound ...
> 
> The problem is these scratcher chains are not easy to sharpen. I was lucky to have a few new loops on my dolmar CL, but I am not looking forward to sharpen the one on the BDN.



Does an 090 with a helper handle count as a two man saw? How bout a double ender bar with an 090 on either end?


----------



## belgian (Apr 27, 2008)

hoss said:


> Does an 090 with a helper handle count as a two man saw?



LOL, yes !!! So does a dolmar CT with helper handle.





> How bout a double ender bar with an 090 on either end?



That would be even too big for you to handle , LOLOLOL


----------



## Austin1 (Apr 27, 2008)

I run the forgotten big Mac a SP105 and like the old girl. Next time I find a worthy adversary for the old girl I will take a pic.I would say it definitely has more more power than the 056 mag I had but it does have a 10cc+ edge.
But the only really big trees I ever cut are Poplar and half the time a beaver has done half the work!
One thing I really like about all my Mac's is let them sit for a half year put fuel in them and 3-4 pulls they run.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> One thing I really like about all my Mac's is let them sit for a half year put fuel in them and 3-4 pulls they run.



Funny, I've read other posts saying how temperamental the big Macs were at cold starts. 
I agree with you. Mine can set for months and start cold on about 4 pulls - one after warm up.


----------



## GAPULPER (Apr 27, 2008)

Has anyone else had trouble starting a SP125 when it's hot. Mine starts on 4 -5 pulls when cold but after running awhile and stopping to tighten the chain, I have not been able to restart until letting it sit awhile and letting it cool. Any ideas?


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 27, 2008)

*Just a few thoughts*



GAPULPER said:


> Has anyone else had trouble starting a SP125 when it's hot. Mine starts on 4 -5 pulls when cold but after running awhile and stopping to tighten the chain, I have not been able to restart until letting it sit awhile and letting it cool. Any ideas?




Does it run well until you shut it down and wait a few moments? Are you shutting it down right after cutting or letting it run a few moments with no load to help the engine cool down a little?

I don't know if this can happen on a saw or not but maybe you're getting a little vapor lock from overheated fuel.
Make sure the cylinder fins are clear so air can get through. 
Maybe timing is over advanced, causing higher engine temps? 
Restricted exhaust?


----------



## hoss (Apr 28, 2008)

GAPULPER said:


> Has anyone else had trouble starting a SP125 when it's hot. Mine starts on 4 -5 pulls when cold but after running awhile and stopping to tighten the chain, I have not been able to restart until letting it sit awhile and letting it cool. Any ideas?




Coil might be failing.


----------



## 820wards (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is a picture of my 1967 Wards 820 that is a 134cc PowerBee motor. 

I'm running a 32" bar
7x.404

Talk about loud and heavy... The only thing in the exhaust is a piece of SS screen.
jerry-


----------



## hoss (Apr 28, 2008)

820wards said:


> Here is a picture of my 1967 Wards 820 that is a 134cc PowerBee motor.
> 
> I'm running a 32" bar
> 7x.404
> ...



That thing is BAAADAAAA$$$$$$. I'll bet that it makes that 32" bar feel like a 16.


----------



## 820wards (Apr 28, 2008)

hoss said:


> That thing is BAAADAAAA$$$$$$. I'll bet that it makes that 32" bar feel like a 16.



I cut a lot of dry oak and it never boggs down. I do have a 21" and 32" Oregon roller tip bars and with the 20" it screams. I put a 1" intake and carb on the saw along with kevlar reed valves and an electronic ignition. It starts easy and will run all day as long as you keep feeding it gas.

jerry-


----------



## belgian (Apr 28, 2008)

820wards said:


> Here is a picture of my 1967 Wards 820 that is a 134cc PowerBee motor.
> 
> I'm running a 32" bar
> 7x.404
> ...




That saw is a real beauty. Like the color too....hmmmmmmm. :rockn:


----------



## teacherman (Apr 28, 2008)

belgian said:


> That saw is a real beauty. Like the color too....hmmmmmmm. :rockn:



Ya +1. Wards had some cool stuff, but that is the coolest!


----------



## 820wards (Apr 28, 2008)

teacherman said:


> Ya +1. Wards had some cool stuff, but that is the coolest!



My Dad bought the saw in 1967 from Mongomery Wards and it was the first chainsaw I ever used. Every saw I've used since then has been pretty tame compared to this saw. I actually found a second saw a couple of years ago from a kid that works at the local lawnmower shop. He was going to scrap the aluminum frame and use the motor for a mini-bike. I got the frame for $20.00 and he finally sold me the motor this past year for $100.00. I ended up selling the frame to Art Martin for him to bulid another race saw and I kept the motor for a spare for my saw. Parts are still available for the motors and a stroker kit is available to take the motor from 8.2ci. (134cc) to a 10ci. (I'm guessing about 150cc?) I'm thinking the spare motor I have would be a good candidate for that stroker kit. I'm currently building a mill and using one of these motors as a powerhead instead of a chainsaw. It will have plenty of power for running long bars.

jerry-


----------



## teacherman (Apr 28, 2008)

820wards said:


> . Parts are still available for the motors and a stroker kit is available to take the motor from 8.2ci. (134cc) to a 10ci. (I'm guessing about 150cc?)
> 
> jerry-



RIght on, man! What a cool thing, to have a 150 cc saw!

If I gat this right, there are 2.54 cm per inch, so 10 ci would be:

2.54 cubed = 16.387 cc/ci, so 10 ci = 163.87 cc. That's like a bikesaw!:jawdrop:


----------



## ebbemichel (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is my old CT







If you like I can post a little video


----------



## MOE (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is a pic of some of my future prodjects,(750 homelite, mac super44)
I also have a great running poulan 6000,(100cc sachs dolmar 153) and a husky 2100. I'm always looking for the oprotunity to use them


----------



## spacemule (Apr 28, 2008)

teacherman said:


> RIght on, man! What a cool thing, to have a 150 cc saw!
> 
> If I gat this right, there are 2.54 cm per inch, so 10 ci would be:
> 
> 2.54 cubed = 16.387 cc/ci, so 10 ci = 163.87 cc. That's like a bikesaw!:jawdrop:


All the information needed is in his post.

8.2/134 = 10/x

cross multiply

8.2x = 1,340

divide

x = 1,340/8.2 ~ 163.41


----------



## 820wards (Apr 28, 2008)

spacemule said:


> All the information needed is in his post.
> 
> 8.2/134 = 10/x
> 
> ...



Wow! 163cc's
Thanks for doing the math. 
jerry-


----------



## 820wards (Apr 28, 2008)

I also have a great running poulan 6000,(100cc sachs dolmar 153) and a husky 2100. I'm always looking for the oprotunity to use them[/QUOTE]

My father-in-law had one like that on his dairy farm in up state NY. When he moved to CA he gave it away. Was I bumed...

Lot's of power and all metal!

jerry-


----------



## Dibbs (Apr 29, 2008)

Just found a wartime Stihl two-man on eBay for anyone wanting a real old giant!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230247376994


----------



## hoss (Apr 29, 2008)

Parts are still available for the motors and a stroker kit is available to take the motor from 8.2ci. (134cc) to a 10ci. (I'm guessing about 150cc?).

jerry-[/QUOTE]

Where can this stroker kit be had? I am very interested. Thanks


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I finally got some pics of the 090 I picked up last week. Threw it on the mill and did a 10" Birch log on Sunday. Cut like a hot knife through butter, but the cut was really rough compared to my 395 with 3/8 chain. I think it was just the added weight of the powerhead though because I didn't have the log secured really well to its bedding (it was late and I just wanted to see how fast it would cut), and it was wanting to rock around quite a bit. Any other ideas?

















Got it for $20, so far I've put about $50 into it, have another $35 worth of various original parts coming, and will be spending another $100 or so including a new carb and handle.

If anyone has a rim drive clutch drum, clutch cover plate, 2nd dog, or choke shaft/lever (the part in the carb) please let me know as these are the only parts I can't find so far to get it fully restored. The crankcase is also cracked out where the handle mounts to it at the bottom, around the flywheel. Looks like the saw was dropped hard - the handle's bent and broken too. I'm going to try to JB Weld it, but if a crankcase came by for the right price...


----------



## Podaltura (Apr 30, 2008)

There are some pics of my new classic chainsaw: Dolmar CT. The machine are in the shop at least ten years. Runs well. Anyone have pics of this big machine working in the redwoods?. I have too of the 090´s, but no one of the Dolmar.


----------



## teacherman (Jun 24, 2008)

*Here's one...*

I saw this one today, looks pretty cool. I already have too many saws, but it does look like a good one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=2


----------



## leeha (Jun 24, 2008)

*Echo 1100VL*

I just got this Echo 1100VL the other day.
It came in from Australia.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 24, 2008)

Very cool!!!


----------



## hoss (Jun 27, 2008)

leeha said:


> I just got this Echo 1100VL the other day.
> It came in from Australia.



Fantastic!! Now that is a good lookin saw. That one is on my list of must haves before I die for sure. Is that the one that is 110cc? I have been lucky latley on ebay and have scored some great old giants, a mac pm1000 (100cc), a dolmar 152 (100cc) and most recently a jonsered 111s (110cc). I recently got them all tip top mechanically and cleaned up ( the dolmar wturned out especially nice) so I will see if I can get some pics posted. I always love seein the pics in this thread.


----------



## belgian (Jun 28, 2008)

hoss said:


> I have been lucky latley on ebay and have scored some great old giants, a mac pm1000 (100cc), a dolmar 152 (100cc) and most recently a jonsered 111s (110cc). I recently got them all tip top mechanically and cleaned up ( the dolmar wturned out especially nice) so I will see if I can get some pics posted. I always love seein the pics in this thread.




Dayuuuuuum, you done well you heathen !!!! Pics !!!!!opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## leeha (Jun 28, 2008)

Hoss, This Echo is 116cc's and very hard to find.
This is the only one i have ever seen. I was told 
that they were not on the product line up sheet
in the US. Might be why we never see them.

Regards Lee


----------



## hoss (Jun 28, 2008)

leeha said:


> Hoss, This Echo is 116cc's and very hard to find.
> This is the only one i have ever seen. I was told
> that they were not on the product line up sheet
> in the US. Might be why we never see them.
> ...




Well.......!? How does it cut? Most echo's I have used were pretty smooth though not exactly powerhouses.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 28, 2008)

166 said:


> Here's some of our 166's and a CT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I know why you have that saw on a flat bed trailer, because it is too long for your pick up truck. How long is that bar? Bruce.


----------



## leeha (Jun 28, 2008)

Thats what i'm talkin about.

166's rule I'm glad i'm not 
the only one that likes em


Lee


----------



## leeha (Jun 28, 2008)

Hoss, The Echo seems pretty smooth
although i have only made a few cuts 
with it. As for power it seems to have
great torque as most large cc saws but
i don't have any big wood here. i tried 
it out on a piece of hardwood 16 inch
in diameter and went through it like butter.


Regards Lee


----------



## cuttinscott (Jun 28, 2008)

Bruce Hopf said:


> Now I know why you have that saw on a flat bed trailer, because it is too long for your pick up truck. How long is that bar? Bruce.



That one is wearing a 72" GB roller nose with .404" .058" skip chipper chain


Scott


----------



## hoss (Jun 29, 2008)

Never get tired of seein those 166's. Awsome as always.


----------



## 166 (Jun 29, 2008)

hoss said:


> Never get tired of seein those 166's. Awsome as always.




Here's another but not mine.


----------



## 166 (Jun 29, 2008)

I think I've posted this one before?


----------



## 166 (Jun 29, 2008)

This is the neighbors 166 with a 50" bar.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2008)

166 said:


> Here's another but not mine.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like you are taking out the notch of that tree in sections. After you notch the tree, how high, and deep is the notch when done. The trees that I'm used to are saplings compared to what you are cutting down. Bruce.


----------



## 166 (Jun 29, 2008)

KMS4 & CT


----------



## hoss (Jun 29, 2008)

Yer killin me......as always.


----------



## 166 (Jun 29, 2008)

Dolmar 153


----------



## 166 (Jun 29, 2008)

Bruce Hopf said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like you are taking out the notch of that tree in sections. After you notch the tree, how high, and deep is the notch when done. The trees that I'm used to are saplings compared to what you are cutting down. Bruce.



That picture was scanned out of a dolmar spec sheet.


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 29, 2008)

166 said:


> Here's another but not mine.






Looks like a 120si..............................


----------



## yotehowler (Jun 30, 2008)

My dad had a homelite 990 he'd used falling redwoods back in the mid 1960s. I got to run it a few times bucking big fir trees into firewood. With the 72" bar and a big Doug Fir you could make a cord of firewood in a big hurry. That was a great old saw.

I worked in the logging woods in Northern California a few summers while going to college. One year I was chasing landing and they provided me a couple of Homelite 1050s. They were okay saws, but I wasn't overly impressed with them. The next couple summers they provided Pioneers, don't remember the model for sure, they were great saws.


----------



## leeha (Jun 30, 2008)

Her are my 3 153's, Notice one with no chain brake
and raise dolmar on recoil instead of the sticker.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 30, 2008)

leeha said:


> Her are my 3 153's, Notice one with no chain brake
> and raise dolmar on recoil instead of the sticker.


Very impressive Saws. Now what length of bars do you run. In this area, I have only seen 24" bars, and used 24" bars on my Pro Mac 700. Thanks. Bruce.


----------



## belgian (Jun 30, 2008)

leeha said:


> Her are my 3 153's, Notice one with no chain brake
> and raise dolmar on recoil instead of the sticker.



those are some very clean and good looking saws Lee !


----------



## Dibbs (Jun 30, 2008)

The Serial number would say it's an 070 but the 66mm Piston and Cylinder would roar 090!  

Yes harrygrey382, I'd just like to take this opportunity to rub it in, *again!*






I'm going to have my fun with it for the next year or so then split it, strip it ,paint it, re-assemble it and then admire it!


----------



## heimannm (Jun 30, 2008)

*Big Mac's*

O.K. so I finally remembered to post some photo's of the Big McCulloch's. Sorry but I don't have any new action photo's at this time. The 740 needs the oiler housing replaced, someone let the chain run off at some point and wore a hole in the housing. I have the parts on hand, just been too busy doing other things. The others are fully operational and waiting for a worthy task. My younger son took one of the 125's to New Hartford (IA) earlier in the year to give a hand with clean up after the tornado went through. I was not around (in Singapore) at that time.

Mark






L-R: 1-85, 740, SP125C, SP125C






My "Twins"


----------



## leeha (Jun 30, 2008)

Bruce, These 153's have a 24" a 32" and a 38"
Although where i live the biggest wood we have
might hit 20 inches. I just love long bars on big
saws. Like most of my saws they are just in my
collection and don't see much use.

Thanks for all the comments.
Lee


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 3, 2008)

Here are some videos - my Mac SP125C (36"), Homie 1050(24"), and the Sears 60051 -77cc, gear drive (18"). Just got it back together after a major cleanup and changing a piston with a broken ring. Keep in mind, the Mac and Homie are running .404 chain and the Sears saw is running 1/2" chain - and the rings haven't seated yet. I was leaning on it and couldn't slow it down. More photos of it will be in another post. OH yeah - the log is dry sumac. Not real hard, but seems to be tough cutting. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3ayVjcBNHY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtTda1dPTb4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwQqqs0FPhA


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 3, 2008)

The 125 is strong...


----------



## teacherman (Jul 3, 2008)

heimannm said:


> O.K. so I finally remembered to post some photo's of the Big McCulloch's. Sorry but I don't have any new action photo's at this time. The 740 needs the oiler housing replaced, someone let the chain run off at some point and wore a hole in the housing. I have the parts on hand, just been too busy doing other things. The others are fully operational and waiting for a worthy task. My younger son took one of the 125's to New Hartford (IA) earlier in the year to give a hand with clean up after the tornado went through. I was not around (in Singapore) at that time.
> 
> Mark
> 
> ...



Mark, that is an amazing collection of saws!  :rockn:


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jul 4, 2008)

teacher man said:


> Mark, that is an amazing collection of saws!  :rockn:



Yeah. Mark has quit a collection. I forget how many McCullochs he has. If you want to see some in action, he has some pictures posted in the thread I started, McCulloch Chainsaws. Bruce.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Jul 4, 2008)

Dibbs said:


> The Serial number would say it's an 070 but the 66mm Piston and Cylinder would roar 090!
> 
> Yes harrygrey382, I'd just like to take this opportunity to rub it in, *again!*
> 
> I'm going to have my fun with it for the next year or so then split it, strip it ,paint it, re-assemble it and then admire it!


you bastard... was wondering how it was coming along - is it all running as it should? Have you run one before (as in can you compare it)? I have an eye on the current 070 at the mo as it happens


----------



## heimannm (Jul 4, 2008)

*Hey Teacherman,*

I will be back in Kansas City the week of 21 July, in St. Joe the week of 28 July, and probably back in KC the week of 1 August.

I will be home on 14 July and should be around here if you are still planning to come by.

Mark H.


----------



## Dibbs (Jul 5, 2008)

harrygrey382 said:


> you bastard... was wondering how it was coming along - is it all running as it should? Have you run one before (as in can you compare it)? I have an eye on the current 070 at the mo as it happens



All running well, I cut some 50 Inch stuff with it today for my uncle, at first I thought it was no better than the 070 engine I'd pulled out, then after about 4 fills of fuel it was plain to see it was growing some big balls! I'd say another day out will have it run in and then I can make a better comparison to the 070 but I've never ran an 090 before.

Be sure not to let that 070 slip through your fingers!


----------



## Wet1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Okay guys, I need something that will out eat a stock 880 Mag... A buddy (Mr. Stihl himself) doesn't seem to think there's any use for anything over a few years old (especially any brand other than a Stihl)... So I need something to put him in his place.  

Let me know what I need to get my hands on, and where I can get one.


----------



## 820wards (Jul 6, 2008)

hoss said:


> Parts are still available for the motors and a stroker kit is available to take the motor from 8.2ci. (134cc) to a 10ci. (I'm guessing about 150cc?).
> 
> jerry-



Where can this stroker kit be had? I am very interested. Thanks[/QUOTE]

HOSS,
Sorry I took so long to get back to you. I've been remodeling several rooms in the house and not had much time for fun..

Here is the link for the 820 stroker kits.

http://macbobaust.com/bender2.html

Let me know if you build a motor. I have a spare 820 I just may want to hop up.

jerry-


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jul 6, 2008)

820wards said:


> Where can this stroker kit be had? I am very interested. Thanks



HOSS,
Sorry I took so long to get back to you. I've been remodeling several rooms in the house and not had much time for fun..

Here is the link for the 820 stroker kits.

http://macbobaust.com/bender2.html

Let me know if you build a motor. I have a spare 820 I just may want to hop up.

jerry-[/QUOTE]

If hunting is a sport and costs a lot of money, Would cutting wood be considered a sport as well because it costs a _hit load of Money!!
Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jul 6, 2008)

ozflea said:


> Certainly is as Mac didn't make a twin cylinder saw, they made some twin cylinder snowmobile engines like the BP399.
> 
> My SP125's
> 
> ...



Mc Bob
That is one impressive looking saw you are holding up. What model is the McCulloch, and what length of bar is it? Have you posted your saws in the McCulloch thread that I have started. Would be interesting to see them there, if you haven't. Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jul 6, 2008)

kevlar said:


> Yeah we have meetings,but we'll only wind up talking you into getting that 075.Face it you are a wood junkie!


Wood Junkie, Don't you mean Saw Junkie!!!
Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jul 6, 2008)

HELSEL said:


> There might be one in here?? I have been moving a few saws. I have a few good old big ones!!



Any Strunk Custom Pro, or Timber Pro Chain Saws in that box?
Bruce.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dibbs said:


> All running well, I cut some 50 Inch stuff with it today for my uncle, at first I thought it was no better than the 070 engine I'd pulled out, then after about 4 fills of fuel it was plain to see it was growing some big balls! I'd say another day out will have it run in and then I can make a better comparison to the 070 but I've never ran an 090 before.
> 
> Be sure not to let that 070 slip through your fingers!


sounds good! But I just couldn't pay £197 for a non runner... Some people really are crazy. Guess it's the waiting game again!


----------



## Dibbs (Jul 8, 2008)

harrygrey382 said:


> sounds good! But I just couldn't pay £197 for a non runner... Some people really are crazy. Guess it's the waiting game again!



An electronic Ignition module would probably have sorted it out.

Still, I did get my 070 non-running for £55 and a £35 Electronic Ignition Unit sorted it out, £45 bought the 36" Bar, £10 for the chain, £70 for the 6 shoe clutch, £10 for the Sprocket, £75 for the 090 Pot & Piston and £25 for the Clutch Cover.

Just before I bought it, it got a new Fan cover, Fanwheel, Flywheel, Engine Shroud, Air Filter and Air Filter Cover installed.
I still need the Oil filler Cap and a few badges before it's complete.

I've spent about £325 in total for the full 090 package to date.

Maybe crazy, but I think it was worth it! Isn't CAD wonderfull!?!?


----------



## mile9socounty (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, its an Old Iron.


----------



## Podaltura (Jul 9, 2008)

Other big Echo 1001 Vl View attachment 74153

View attachment 74154


----------



## hoss (Jul 9, 2008)

Podaltura said:


> Other big Echo 1001 Vl View attachment 74153
> 
> View attachment 74154



Niiiiiiiice!!!!!


----------



## leeha (Jul 9, 2008)

That 1001VL don't get any nicer.
Sweet saw. So sweet it should be in
my collection.

Regards Lee


----------



## Gumnuts (Jul 9, 2008)

Dibbs said:


> An electronic Ignition module would probably have sorted it out.
> 
> Still, I did get my 070 non-running for £55 and a £35 Electronic Ignition Unit sorted it out, £45 bought the 36" Bar, £10 for the chain, £70 for the 6 shoe clutch, £10 for the Sprocket, £75 for the 090 Pot & Piston and £25 for the Clutch Cover.
> 
> ...



Me too - what did the bar set you back ? Sweet set up .Am wandering about elec ignition too.No probs with the old one.Are they worth the $'s.


----------



## Dibbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Gumnuts said:


> Me too - what did the bar set you back ? Sweet set up .Am wandering about elec ignition too.No probs with the old one.Are they worth the $'s.





Dibbs said:


> £45 bought the 36" Bar



About $90 AUS.
Got it for £15 ($30) and the postage was £30 ($60), got it off US eBay as brand new old stock still in box. Had to wait about 8 weeks for it to arrive but at that price it was well worth the wait.

I bought the entire Electronic Ignition unit (Stator plate, module, coil and lead) but I really only needed an Electronic Ignition Module which would have only been a fraction of the price as my coil was fine but I had it ordered before I thought it through! I found Points to be a pain to set and Electronic Ignition removed them from the equation.
I would say yes, fit the Electronic Ignition as it will save a lot of setting time in the long run.


----------



## belgian (Oct 11, 2008)

I found a twin sister of my CT....barely used :love1:


----------



## heimannm (Oct 11, 2008)

*They're all big...*







Hoss with some of his nice toys.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Oct 11, 2008)

Awesome pic! Gotta love big saws!


----------



## leeha (Oct 11, 2008)

Hoss, You have a nice selection of 
good ole saws. I see that Mac 73.
I just got mine but it needs work.

I sent you a PM a few days ago.
Did you get it?


Regards Lee


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is a few that I found at a Small Engine Repair Shop. There are more Pictures, in the Thread I started Return to Chain Saw Heaven. Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a few more Pictures yet to follow. Bruce


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Oct 11, 2008)

I've got a couple more here as well. Bruce.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 11, 2008)

Anything ever come out of that Bruce? Like selling them off or buying some for your self? Seems to be a lot of nice saws there.


----------



## mile9socounty (Oct 11, 2008)

I want to see a PM Built Canadien Model 275. 






http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...d36de7bfc23e7edb88256af8001309b1?OpenDocument

123CC's. I would give up half of my saws just for one of these puppies!


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Oct 12, 2008)

mile9socounty said:


> I want to see a PM Built Canadien Model 275.
> 123CC's. I would give up half of my saws just for one of these puppies!



Sharp looking saw.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Oct 12, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> Anything ever come out of that Bruce? Like selling them off or buying some for your self? Seems to be a lot of nice saws there.


I was wanting to talk to the Owner, But he was so Busy with Customers, that I didn't have a Chance to talk with him. What I'd like to do, if he would let me, is take them on Consignment, and post them here on AS, and sell them to you Members, for what he wants for them, plus the Shipping. It's a shame to see them there in a Pile like that, where Someone else could have a use for them. 
There has been a few Members requesting some of them already, and I have to go and see him next week, and pay him for the Stihl 044, that I just bought for $75.00 any way.
Some one has asked about the 2 Homelites, and one Member wants the Big McCulloch that I posted Pictures of. One of the Members here has spoken for the Stihl 064. There was a McCulloch 250 there, and a few Big Pioneers there too. Lots of Chain Saws. I never seen so Many. WOW. If you are interested in a Make or Model of a Chain Saw, just let me know, and I'll see if I can find one, and see what he wants for it, and get back to you about it. Bruce.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bruce Hopf said:


> I was wanting to talk to the Owner, But he was so Busy with Customers, that I didn't have a Chance to talk with him. What I'd like to do, if he would let me, is take them on Consignment, and post them here on AS, and sell them to you Members, for what he wants for them, plus the Shipping. It's a shame to see them there in a Pile like that, where Someone else could have a use for them.
> There has been a few Members requesting some of them already, and I have to go and see him next week, and pay him for the Stihl 044, that I just bought for $75.00 any way.
> Some one has asked about the 2 Homelites, and one Member wants the Big McCulloch that I posted Pictures of. One of the Members here has spoken for the Stihl 064. There was a McCulloch 250 there, and a few Big Pioneers there too. Lots of Chain Saws. I never seen so Many. WOW. If you are interested in a Make or Model of a Chain Saw, just let me know, and I'll see if I can find one, and see what he wants for it, and get back to you about it. Bruce.



I'd take the Homelite 2100 if it is not spoken for.


----------



## Dibbs (Oct 12, 2008)

My Dolmar CT arrived a few days ago but I havn't got round to cleaning it up yet.
Here it is with my Stihl 090.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dibbs said:


> My Dolmar CT arrived a few days ago but I havn't got round to cleaning it up yet.
> Here it is with my Stihl 090.



Using baileys' parts? If so, how do you like them?


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bruce Hopf said:


> I was wanting to talk to the Owner, But he was so Busy with Customers, that I didn't have a Chance to talk with him. What I'd like to do, if he would let me, is take them on Consignment, and post them here on AS, and sell them to you Members, for what he wants for them, plus the Shipping. It's a shame to see them there in a Pile like that, where Someone else could have a use for them.
> There has been a few Members requesting some of them already, and I have to go and see him next week, and pay him for the Stihl 044, that I just bought for $75.00 any way.
> Some one has asked about the 2 Homelites, and one Member wants the Big McCulloch that I posted Pictures of. One of the Members here has spoken for the Stihl 064. There was a McCulloch 250 there, and a few Big Pioneers there too. Lots of Chain Saws. I never seen so Many. WOW. If you are interested in a Make or Model of a Chain Saw, just let me know, and I'll see if I can find one, and see what he wants for it, and get back to you about it. Bruce.



That sounds like a good deal for everyone bruce. The dealer sells the saws with little hassle, you get some saws and then you hook up the people on here.  I am interested in anything dolmar, wright, stihl(put me second in line for that 064), partner and possibly a pioneer.


----------



## metalspec (Oct 12, 2008)

mile9socounty said:


> I want to see a PM Built Canadien Model 275.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've got one of these...

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...7802691389b0d25d88256b5400534aa6?OpenDocument

Same as the 275


What would you be willing to give up?


----------



## leeha (Oct 12, 2008)

Count me in to.
I would like to have one of them's 275's
or Skil 1680 but more so a Skil 1690
Would really look good in my collection.
I will find one someday.


Lee


----------



## Dibbs (Oct 14, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> Using baileys' parts? If so, how do you like them?



The Top covers, Air Filter and Pull Starter were already on it when I bought it off eBay.
They are fine but as you can see there are no 090/Stihl name tags. I have them on back order at my local Stihl Dealer.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 16, 2009)

*Baddest saw ever?*

Just a bump here for those who enjoy the "baddest saw ever" thread.

Photo below show the 1-60 and 795 I got from chain saw heaven. Waitiing on parts for the 795 so I can see if it will live again. 

Mark


----------



## hoss (Jan 16, 2009)

congrats on the 795, they are good cutting saws.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Hoss,

It's going to need some work before I get a chance to try it though, starting with a crank shaft. This one was run for a long time with the nut loose and the crank shaft is history. Jacob J. says he has one so I am just waiting to hear back on that. The piston and cylinder look pretty good, but it appears the wrist pin bearings are real loose, good news is I bought a new piston with rings from JJ recently so I should be good to go there.

Right now it looks like this:











Mark


----------



## hoss (Jan 16, 2009)

Yup, I just had a 125 in that condition myself. It is back together now with a new piston. I am trying to track down an intake boot for it now. Once that is in then we'll see how it stacks up against my super797. Good luck on a worthy project.


----------



## landyboy (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, superb. Just sat here for a couple of hours and done the whole thread. Some beautiful saws.
Went fishing the other night and the subject got onto saws, and my mate said he had just cleared a load of homelites out of a barn on his farm and chucked them in a skip. Reconned there were four or five, coloured blue. I`m guessing super xl`s. Might get one or two good ones out of the parts.Said he would ring me when he had retrieved them and i could collect the lot. 
Must admit, i`m getting a bit excited.


----------



## thomas72 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have found that you can make a Stihl 084 intake boot work on the McCulloch SP125. I really enjoy the 125, but I would think you could get more power out of a 797 since it is a better ported engine.


----------



## BobL (Jan 16, 2009)

Old enough for ya? That's my dad in the middle and his mate Charlie, taken in 1958?

Anyone know what make of saw that would be?


----------



## Brmorgan (Jan 17, 2009)

After having a quick browse through my copy of "Chainsaws: A History", it looks similar, but not identical, to a picture of the Teles Smith saws pictured on p. 60-61 and 209. It also bears some resemblance to some old Danarms, but since Teles Smith made saws for the British Army, the chances of them ending up in Australia would be much higher, I would think.

Most of the old 2-mans I've seen like that had fuel tanks set 90° to the bar, so that narrows the field down significantly.

I wanted to look up those saws on Acres' site, but it seems to be down. Hopefully not a victim of all the flooding down Vancouver way. For what it's worth, I couldn't really find any information at all on those Teles Smith saws, and to be honest I'd never heard of them before I read that book.


----------



## belgian (Mar 10, 2009)

I added some american muscle to my collection last week ::


a very mint CP125S with 30"bar, Walbro SDC carb and adjustable jets...a perfect runner. Decomp is an absolute must...


















The other is a like new 795L with 24" bar. It has a Mac carb that's giving me fits though. It will start very easy with some fresh fuel poured in the carb but the carb is not pumping. I noticed some corrosion pits on the fuel valve seats so this could be the problem...:censored:











For the all Mac fans that hated cranking one is the good ole days, read the print, LOLOL. This one starts real easy indeed.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 10, 2009)

Roland,

You keep finding saws like those and I may stop being so nice to you. My 795 is a right hand start and didn't start out looking as nice as yours.











It does run now but the carburetor is not perfect, also the McCulloch "flat back". When the primers work and the fuel pump flappers seal, they are in fact easy to start. Happens at least once or twice a year for one out of 10 saws.

I can get the diaphragms for the McCulloch carburetors from Bob Johnson but they are pretty expensive, $30 for the set with gaskets. Not exactly like the originals but they can be made to work.

If you want, I can send a set along with the 3 bearings, for a price.

Have a look at my McCulloch 840 thread for another good old saw, only 99cc and a gear drive but it runs.

Mark


----------



## hoss (Mar 10, 2009)

All 795's should be right hand start. It looks like someone swapped the starter and clutch cover from a 250. It id definately prettier than mine. That is also the nicest non restored 125 mac I have ever seen and I have three.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a copy of an IPL for a 795L, dated December 1970. 

That is the only one of the (normally) right hand start big old saws that I have seen with an IPL describing as left hand. There are many left hand start versions of the 10 Series saws.

I do have a left hand start 1-62 but it had obviously been done at home by someone.











Mark


----------



## nmurph (Mar 10, 2009)

great thread. i just read it from the first post. it should be stickied.


----------



## leeha (Mar 10, 2009)

Roland, You did great.
Those 2 saws are mint.
Very nice examples of unrestored saws.



Lee


----------



## belgian (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the fine comments, folks. 

I gots to admit that the CP125S is in a rare and beautiful shape. I bet it's still the original sprocket, bar and chain. It's barely used and runs like a champ.

Some Mac fans may know that Mc Culloch had a distribution plant in Belgium (city of Mechelen) untill they went out of business. The saws were manufactered in the States, but the label mentioned the Mc Address in Belgium, and these saws were distributed in europe and the middle East. I have several Macs with that "belgian" reference. The 795L is a "belgian" one too, hint, hint


----------



## thomas72 (Mar 10, 2009)

I believe the left hand starter on the 795 was the stepping stone to the cp125. You have some nice looking saws. You made a good find.


----------



## leeha (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is a Echo 1001VL i pick up a couple months ago.

Click on the pic's to enlarge.











Lee


----------



## leeha (Mar 10, 2009)

And this one i just recently got off CL.
A Pioneer P60.











Lee


----------



## leeha (Mar 10, 2009)

This one i picked up last fall.
"The god almighty" Stihl 090
with a 59 incher.











Lee


----------



## leeha (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is another i picked up this past fall.
Mac 797











Lee


----------



## Gumnuts (Mar 11, 2009)

*Group 1106 &1109*

 Nice catches there Lee.

Excuse the flash photo ...just in from work !
Here's 2 x 070's ....recent ebays
1 x contra lightning..........last year
1 X contra lightning GS.....recent from out the back of Stihl shop
1 x 090...... nearly finished resto...needs a throttle spring


----------



## polexie (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice saws guys, Roland congrats on your new toys. Amazing shape the 125, enjoy them and try to find a big piece of lumber!!

Lex


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 11, 2009)

Gumnuts said:


> Nice catches there Lee.
> 
> Excuse the flash photo ...just in from work !
> Here's 2 x 070's ....recent ebays
> ...



Hey Graeme...

Nice looking family of brothers you have there. All working?

...Carl


----------



## Gumnuts (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Carl - Have not checked anything but compression on the 070's , seems good.
The others are runners.
Noticed you've recently bought an 090....congrats.
When will it arrive ?


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 11, 2009)

Got the bar at the post office this morning. Real disappointment, I took the truck not the sports car as I was expecting the big guy! ...Carl


----------



## heimannm (Feb 7, 2010)

I miss this old thread so I thought I'd give it a bump.

Here I am with my 840 (O.K. it's only 99 cc but it does cut)







And here is the 840 in some wood






I also did a little stump work with one of the SP125's that day











This thread may have been the most influential for the development of my CAD. I hope it affects others in the same way...

Mark


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 7, 2010)

*Good thread*

Thanks for bringing it back,

After I aquire a few more Sachs Dolmars, may get a few yellow ones. 

Yellow and black has always been a favorite color combo of mine.




[/URL][/IMG]

Hard to beat "HEMI Orange" though


----------



## Zombiechopper (May 2, 2010)

Fresh bump for a superb thread


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 2, 2010)

heimannm said:


>



Mark, great "neighbor" pose. I think it's the same the world over.


----------



## 820wards (May 3, 2010)

This thread may have been the most influential for the development of my CAD. I hope it affects others in the same way...


Mark,

Nice work with an old monster. I have an old 820 Wards with a 30" bar. My Dad bought it new around 1963 or 64. It was the first saw I used.

Now for the tree...

Is that a maple tree? As a miller on this site, please tell us you milled some of that beautiful tree.

jerry-


----------



## heimannm (May 3, 2010)

Large ash tree, everything became firewood, sorry.

Here is another one with a large sycamore, again chopped up to firewood size pieces. I had to install the 48" bar on the 840 for this one. I liked the way it worked so I just left the 48" bar on that saw.

They cut another large sycamore on the same property and saved a big section of the trunk for some milling activity.






Mark


----------



## luvsaws (May 3, 2010)

heimannm said:


> Large ash tree, everything became firewood, sorry.
> 
> Here is another one with a large sycamore, again chopped up to firewood size pieces. I had to install the 48" bar on the 840 for this one. I liked the way it worked so I just left the 48" bar on that saw.
> 
> ...



 Nice pics 
The saw chips look deeper than the snow


----------



## heimannm (Aug 27, 2010)

Another bump for the Old Giants thread. This is my newly acquired Super 797 trimming off a dead maple stump.






I was running a 32" bar, .404 chisel/skip chaiin and the beast just kept on pulling. The stump was not real sound, so I still don't have a good idea what this saw will do but it certainly seems to have guts.

Mark


----------



## z4lunch (Aug 27, 2010)

*Home d light 2100*

Steve here... Here is a pic of me years back with my 2100 in a hard maple. We dragged the old beast out after it gave our 066's fits
Steve


----------



## ric5141 (Aug 27, 2010)

Great thread. Love these old giants.


----------



## leeha (Aug 27, 2010)

heimannm said:


> Another bump for the Old Giants thread. This is my newly acquired Super 797 trimming off a dead maple stump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Need a video so we can hear that thang.
Sweet saw. Gotta love the Seven Nine Seven.


Lee


----------



## Real1shepherd (Aug 28, 2010)

*Back to the OP....*

I learned how to fall in the 70's with a 075. I thought it was _great_ until another faller put a Husky 2100 in my hands. Had six foot bars on both and the Husky was just lighter & smoother. Also, it wasn't as finicky about bolts/screws backing out with hard use. But then, I learned to use Loctite or Superglue on things that unscrewed and went back in.

Anyway, the 2100 and its variants would be my choice, not the 075 Stihl......:greenchainsaw: If I was still fallin', most probably it would be with a 3120xp, but then it's HEAVY like the old Stihl's!


----------



## HomeDelight Man (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey Steve, My Buddy bought that 2100 from you a few years ago... He doesn't run it often, but it does run good!

Jonathan


----------



## z4lunch (Sep 3, 2010)

Jonathan,
Glad to here it.
Love the old Home D lites ... Sold a 750 to a good friend a few years back... Ive been trying to buy it back ever since
Steve


----------



## gmax (Sep 4, 2010)

*Alpina Super Pro 120*

1988 120cc


----------



## leeha (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice Alpina Gmax.
There a very unique looking saw.


Lee


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah Lee, very slick looking gmax


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 4, 2010)

*McCulloch 77 7.3ci/120cc Gear Drive. 9/16" Chain. 1957 Vintage...*


----------



## heimannm (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is another one, may not be quite a old as some but at 118cc's I think it fits the giant description. Dolmar 166 sold in Australia as a McCulloch SP118.

I hope to get some action shots at the upcoming GTG this weekend.



























Mark


----------



## cpr (Nov 15, 2010)

Posted this in McCulloch thread, but it belongs here, too.

McCulloch 1-82 followed by the Super 797. As was typical for Macs, I took 2 others out with me this day... The Mac 15 refused to run and the 795 decided to leak fuel all over me from somewhere under the tank so I never even started it and I have to fix it .

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aRtGJg0zQ5A?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aRtGJg0zQ5A?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 15, 2010)

I have added a 1100 CD and 2100CD to my arsenal, my final pieces would be an SP 125, or 797 and a 166.


----------



## Bob Wright (Nov 15, 2010)

sachsmo said:


> I have added a 1100 CD and 2100CD to my arsenal,



Those are 2 great Husky's. My cousin has both of them and used since new in his sawmill...Bob


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 15, 2010)

cpr said:


> Posted this in McCulloch thread, but it belongs here, too.
> 
> McCulloch 1-82 followed by the Super 797. As was typical for Macs, I took 2 others out with me this day... The Mac 15 refused to run and the 795 decided to leak fuel all over me from somewhere under the tank so I never even started it and I have to fix it .



I was going to say that 1-82 sounded too rich but then I realized you weren't close to loading the engine up. Both sound and cut great!


----------



## cpr (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, the air vane governor is operational in it. On the 3rd cut, I'm practically standing on it and can barely keep it open... Power to spare with that gearbox and it's running 9/16 full comp chain, too.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 14, 2011)

I thought I would give this thread a bump and add a few new shots. Maybe someone else will get infected with the big saw fever.

First up , an pair of McCulloch SP125's having at it






Up close, this saw is completely original except for a few screws and the bar






McCulloch 55 in action, only 77 cc but it comes with an attitude






McCulloch 77, 120 cc of 1957 vintage muscle






Mark


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 14, 2011)

How did I miss this thread? You guy's know my love in saw's, but a 166 woulda been a nice additition too. Saw a like new one on c-list 700$ Woulda bought it no cash.View attachment 202847
View attachment 202848
View attachment 202849
View attachment 202850


----------



## Real1shepherd (Oct 14, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, no 2100 on Earth is worth more than $500.....and that better be like in 'used _twice_ condition' with a decent bar & chain. Most of them saw serious loggin' use and had a least one set of rings and or a jug & piston swap. They _were_ great saws; I had five of them when I was fallin'. But to prop them up now on ebay for $500 and over, for really worn saws, is just greed on the seller's part & stupidity on the buyer's. Some call it the 'free market' system of supply & demand....I can think of other names. For some reason, there are an incredible amount of them for sale from Canada. 

Go to garage sales in the PNW in small, loggin' towns or try craigslist in the same area. NOS parts are scarce and Husky today acts like they never made the saw in the first place. Bailey's will tell you it's an antique and belongs in a museum. I can remember when they sold (I bought two from them) and had everything for that saw...screw them and the horse they rode in on.:msp_sneaky:

Kevin


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well Kevin, new saw prices, and changes drive up the value on em. As for 500 I would drop it on a good one in good shape in a heartbeat. There are low hour ones out there, just gottta find one. My buddy's nephew just bought one for 400. Had the original chain on it. Like new alot is in the eye of the beholder just has to be worth it for you. I agree there are a ton of well used, and abused one's for sale, but there are in all makes and models too. Like 044-46 066. You find the rare big saw that was not used much, but most people buy big saw's for heavy use. I just saw another sell here for 500. Didn't have a scratch on it. As for ebay I wont buy a saw there. Seem's like alot of fresh gas, polish, hope it fire's oh it did ran great so taking all bid's. Not me I will stick with this site, or loacal c-list where I can run it.


----------



## Real1shepherd (Oct 14, 2011)

'Value' is relative...as I said, these saws were commercial workhorses. Occasionally, I see where a weekend warrior bought one and realizing it was too much saw, put it away....only to have it turn up these days for sale. In that case I _would_ pay $500. But the fuel line and many of the pseudo rubber parts would be goo. So you have that to deal with; finding NOS parts for a saw that has not been supported by the factory for a very long time. 

You may think the price is fair, but I can remember 10-15yrs ago these saws were practically given away (actually, many were). I could probably get $500+ for mine with the 36" bar and chisel chain, but for what point? I can't think of what I'd replace it with...smaller isn't always 'better'. And I only drag the saw out when I'm in some serious timber situation. Everything else, the Jonsereds 80 gets the workout.

Kevin


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 15, 2011)

I hear what you are saying Kevin. But 10-15 years ago everything was cheaper, and you didn't have to pay 1k to get a 044 out the door. So with all new saw's so expensive used saw's went up inn value. True part's can be tricky but they are out there. Had to do the clutch, a crank seal, and the o rings on the oiler plunger. Thye were built out of the best part's, built to last, and be the best. They also run cooler in large timber then most saw's. Never would say or agree any beat saw was worht 500. But a good 2100 any day for me, because it will still last, and if you have extra cash, buy some part's to squirell away. But all good man we just got a different view, that's cool you brought up some good points. Norm.........


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 15, 2011)

This thread is one of my all time favorites. I came here researching a Husqvarna 61, at the time I had a cheap dime store Homey. Flash forward 5 years: 7 100cc, 1 95cc, 2 85cc, 11 70cc,2 60cc, 3 50cc, the old Homey and a Mini Mac.

The big ones are my favorites, always a treat grabbing a saw and lugging through anything you can put in front of it.


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 15, 2011)

Real1shepherd said:


> As far as I'm concerned, no 2100 on Earth is worth more than $500.....and that better be like in 'used _twice_ condition' with a decent bar & chain. Most of them saw serious loggin' use and had a least one set of rings and or a jug & piston swap. They _were_ great saws; I had five of them when I was fallin'. But to prop them up now on ebay for $500 and over, for really worn saws, is just greed on the seller's part & stupidity on the buyer's. Some call it the 'free market' system of supply & demand....I can think of other names. For some reason, there are an incredible amount of them for sale from Canada.
> 
> Go to garage sales in the PNW in small, loggin' towns or try craigslist in the same area. NOS parts are scarce and Husky today acts like they never made the saw in the first place. Bailey's will tell you it's an antique and belongs in a museum. I can remember when they sold (I bought two from them) and had everything for that saw...screw them and the horse they rode in on.:msp_sneaky:
> 
> Kevin


 
After reading Norms post again, I see he was talking 166, not 2100. $700 for a real nice 166 would be a steal in my book, Even a real clean 2100 should bring that, considering their cost new, (in '80s dollars). The 2100 has proven it is a saw built for the long run.


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 15, 2011)

7 Giants. (pay that puny 85cc on the end no attention)








BTW,

Never bought that 61 that brought me here.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sachsmo, think I told ya before, but to play it safe. You got gret taste in saw's brother!


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 15, 2011)

Forgot the old Hoffco with a West Bend engine.

I "need" one of them since they were made right down US27 from me.


----------



## arrow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

Man, I can never stop looking at these great old saws. Sometimes I stay up way too late reading all these threads. Thanks for all the great photos everyone!
Will


----------



## leeha (Nov 29, 2012)

Since we haven't seen much activity in this thread for awhile.
I thought this lastest addition to my collection belonged here.
Homelite 3100G geardrive at 114cc's. Strong runner.


Lee


----------



## watsonr (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice Lee.... Very nice!!


I'll be looking for one of these next. Any pointers in finding one?


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Nov 29, 2012)

leeha said:


> Since we haven't seen much activity in this thread for awhile.
> I thought this lastest addition to my collection belonged here.
> Homelite 3100G geardrive at 114cc's. Strong runner.
> 
> ...



Looks a lot like the one I used back in '87 when i worked for a tree service out of Sherwood, OR (south of Portland -- now swallowed up by a suburb I helped create clearing lots!).

We took down several carrot-shaped Doug firs on the Tualatin golf course --- a few were 3 -4 ft. in diameter. The Homelite we used had a thumb oiler, and chain speed so low I could swear that i could see the individual cutters going by. We did get the trees down -- two log trucks of crap stud mill grade.

I am still amazed that the boss set us loose, not only with his favorite old saw (retired logger that started a tree service, he was 60 at the time) -- but the saws we mainly used then were little Poulans.
Pro fallers we were not -- but we had a logging skidder to hang a cable in each tree! 

Problem -- we got lazy and didn't hang the choker very high (that wire rope does get heavy --- 5/8?) and we had one tree that did not want to go over. It just kind of wiggled a bit. After six wedges in two stacks, we pulled it over -- wrong way would have taken out a green. We were told not, under any circumstances, to hit a green, just keep the trees in the rough.:msp_tongue:


----------



## cpr (Nov 29, 2012)

That cart keeps jumping. Weighted it down pretty good.






L to R: 790/MC91, SP-125c, 2000, 1-82. Foreground 1-72.

View attachment 264770


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Nov 29, 2012)

I've found all the saws I've always wanted except for a 3100. They are not easy to find. Even the SP125/101B was easy comparitivly speaking.


----------



## heimannm (Nov 30, 2012)

I want everyone to look closely at Mr. McGinn's avatar above, that is not a 7 bolt truck wheel fellows...

How about another shot of the SP125 in action?






Mark


----------



## Bill G (Nov 30, 2012)

BIGBORE577 said:


> I've found all the saws I've always wanted except for a 3100. They are not easy to find. Even the SP125/101B was easy comparitivly speaking.



Hello Jay,

I am glad to see you post again. I truly hope all is better up your direction now than it has been in the past year or so. I now ithas been tough, I look forward to when we can get together.

Bill


----------



## leeha (Nov 30, 2012)

watsonr said:


> Very nice Lee.... Very nice!!
> 
> 
> I'll be looking for one of these next. Any pointers in finding one?



watson, The only pointers is good luck.
The 3100 has eluded many collectors
out there. I'm very lucky to have found 
the four that i have and three of them 
were under 150.00 each.



BIGBORE577 said:


> I've found all the saws I've always wanted except for a 3100. They are not easy to find. Even the SP125/101B was easy comparitivly speaking.




Good to see you posting Jay.
Hope things are ok your way.

The 3100 is a tough saw to find.
But homelite made many and they're
out there.



Lee


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 30, 2012)

heimannm said:


> I want everyone to look closely at Mr. McGinn's avatar above, that is not a 7 bolt truck wheel fellows..



A10 eh,


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 1, 2012)

"you call that a gun? THIS is a gun!"


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 1, 2012)

I love the giants, old and new.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 1, 2012)

I hear ya there Norm.

Not much to chose from with the new though, too bad.

You need Giants when you rip some big sticks though. nice to put 'em to work from time to time;


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## BIGBORE577 (Dec 1, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> A10 eh,



Hydraulically-Driven GAU-8 Avenger 30 mm cannon. Great for deer hunting!:cool2:


----------



## leeha (Dec 1, 2012)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Hydraulically-Driven GAU-8 Avenger 30 mm cannon. Great for deer hunting!:cool2:



I don't think there would be much of a deer left. :msp_smile:




Lee


----------



## rburg (Dec 1, 2012)

Is that a 166 you are milling with?


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 2, 2012)

Naw,

Uncle Lee has pretty much got the market cornered on them.

Just the "little predecessor" 100cc/42mmx55mm.

Then Sachs Dolmar thought they needed the "super saw" 166, 48x56, I would sure like to put one on my 50" Alaskan ripoff. 

Milling will surely separate the men from the boys.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 2, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> Naw,
> 
> Uncle Lee has pretty much got the market cornered on them.........................



Yes he does have a HUGE collection of them but Dolmar still made more than 21 so if you hunt hard you can find one:msp_wink:


----------



## leeha (Dec 2, 2012)

rburg said:


> Is that a 166 you are milling with?




He wishes, :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




Lee


----------



## leeha (Dec 2, 2012)

Here's another Homelite that belongs in this threads.
The Model 995G, Very hard saw to find although a few
have surfaced in the past year or so. This one needed
nothing but a carb adjustment. Runs flawlessly.


Lee


----------



## leeha (Dec 2, 2012)

I think maybe this one belongs here too.
Mcculloch 797G. Mcculloch never made this
saw. I have built a few and a couple have 
surfaced from the old days. This saw is basicly
a model 890 or 895 with the 797 123cc motor.
This one actually has the Super 797 motor.


Lee


----------



## metalspec (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice 995 Lee! I was bidding on one on the bay not too long ago.... Someone sniped it right at the end. They don't show up too often.... but, the last two i've seen have been in pretty nice shape. Closest I have is a 9-23


----------



## leeha (Dec 2, 2012)

Another old giant.
The Dolmar CT @ 118cc's


Lee


----------



## leeha (Dec 2, 2012)

metalspec said:


> Nice 995 Lee! I was bidding on one on the bay not too long ago.... Someone sniped it right at the end. They don't show up too often.... but, the last two i've seen have been in pretty nice shape. Closest I have is a 9-23




It may have been this saw. This one came from
ebay about 2-3 months ago.



Lee


----------



## metalspec (Dec 2, 2012)

9-23... A little corroded, but good compression


----------



## metalspec (Dec 2, 2012)

leeha said:


> It may have been this saw. This one came from
> ebay about 2-3 months ago.
> 
> 
> ...



I think it was around 2-3 months ago. Nice score! Love to see one in action with a big bar!


----------



## arrow13 (Dec 4, 2012)

*995G on Spokane C-list*



leeha said:


> Here's another Homelite that belongs in this threads.
> The Model 995G, Very hard saw to find although a few
> have surfaced in the past year or so. This one needed
> nothing but a carb adjustment. Runs flawlessly.
> ...



Not sure if I'm following protocol or not here but I just saw one of these saws on Spokane Valley C-list dated 11/30/12 for sale at six hundred bucks with a parts saw to go along with it. Just checked and it was still there.
Will


----------



## Bill G (Dec 4, 2012)

leeha said:


> Here's another Homelite that belongs in this threads.
> The Model 995G, Very hard saw to find although a few
> have surfaced in the past year or so. This one needed
> nothing but a carb adjustment. Runs flawlessly.
> ...



The 995G is one of the most elusive Homelite saws made. EXCELLENT FIND


----------



## Bill G (Dec 4, 2012)

metalspec said:


> Nice 995 Lee! I was bidding on one on the bay not too long ago.... Someone sniped it right at the end. ................


I wonder who:smile3::smile3::smile3::smile3: Could they be in ole MA


----------



## paccity (Dec 4, 2012)

leeha said:


> Here's another Homelite that belongs in this threads.
> The Model 995G, Very hard saw to find although a few
> have surfaced in the past year or so. This one needed
> nothing but a carb adjustment. Runs flawlessly.
> ...



nice lee. only have two 990d's. but i know where a 990g/995dand995g are and will be in my shop soon.:msp_wink:


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 4, 2012)

leeha said:


> He wishes, :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some times you just have to make do with what you have.


Someday I'll have one, I'm a very patient Man.


----------



## heimannm (Nov 22, 2013)

This thread has been dormant for a while. Now that AS is up and going again I thought I'd give it a bump. We probably have a whole crop of folks that have not been properly introduced to the old giants.







Mark


----------



## cbfarmall (Nov 22, 2013)

Great old thread.

Here's my latest.


----------



## paccity (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 22, 2013)

heimannm said:


> This thread has been dormant for a while. Now that AS is up and going again I thought I'd give it a bump. We probably have a whole crop of folks that have not been properly introduced to the old giants.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


As Always Mark.... Good Stuff!!!!!


----------



## Bob95065 (Nov 22, 2013)

Why can't I see the first pages in this thread? Do I need to do something to see them?


----------



## super3 (Nov 22, 2013)

Bob95065 said:


> Why can't I see the first pages in this thread? Do I need to do something to see them?






Same here.


----------



## labdad (Nov 22, 2013)

Just got this one, its my first old saw. Its complete but needs a little TLC.


----------



## cbfarmall (Nov 22, 2013)

labdad said:


> Just got this one, its my first old saw. Its complete but needs a little TLC.View attachment 319541



Those old gear drive Clintons aren't real common. I have an 95cc version, the R65 I think. It has a flatter style muffler, not the megaphone.

Chris B.

Edit: Found the pictures. Lot of differences here: Muffler, spark plug cover, oiler button, shroud (cast vs. stamped it seems)


----------



## 066blaster (Nov 22, 2013)

not sure how old is old.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Nov 22, 2013)

Here is one.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Nov 22, 2013)

I think there was some lost pictures and posts from the old site and that is the reason why you cannot see or get any information before page 18. Just a guess. Another picture.


----------



## cbfarmall (Nov 22, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> I think there was some lost pictures and posts from the old site and that is the reason why you cannot see or get any information before page 18. Just a guess. Another picture.



I wonder what Mark managed to reply to? All the pages other than this one show up blank.

Chris B.


----------



## arrow13 (Nov 22, 2013)

Great idea to bump this thread. I always enjoy this one. Nice pics getting added.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 22, 2013)

Did I post this one? Super Bee with 82006 Bender 134cc


----------



## paccity (Nov 22, 2013)

paccity said:


> View attachment 319516
> View attachment 319517


who could disagree with 137cc's , musta been a miss click. lol;.


----------



## ozflea (Nov 23, 2013)

How about an Aussie 160cc beast the Champ universal





McBob


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 23, 2013)

Shame all that stuff is lost.

Bet there used to be more pages too.

The SD Sticky is missing about 50 pages and most of the pics.

Glad to see that Super Bee, that model is fo' sure on me bucket list!


----------



## cat-face timber (Nov 23, 2013)

The oldest saw I have is a Stihl 050 AV.
I sure do love the old Giants though!
No matter what flavor they are, I would love to run/own one someday.
To you guys that have then and use them, how bad are parts to get?


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 23, 2013)

Goody,

I get to post some that got lost?


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## belgian (Nov 24, 2013)

There was a time I spent a lot of time on AS and I contributed pretty much to this particular thread as far as I remember. Too bad so many pics are gone.

Now I almost feel like a stranger here....


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 24, 2013)

No you are indeed one of the flock.

And your avitar is forever ingrained in my mind.


The site has been hacked so much lately, me thinks us old guys are a bit leery.

It will pick up, it's getting to the holidays.

Dig out some files and help bring this thread back to it's former glory.

I agree "The old Giants" is an AS classic!


----------



## gmax (Nov 24, 2013)

This is my favorite old giant, 1962 Whitehead 120 Logger, 134cc


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 24, 2013)

Woo Hoo,

with the fabulous 820 Bender!


----------



## heimannm (Nov 26, 2013)

It is a shame we lost so many of the photos, I will try to post a few with the big saws again.

1-85



SP105 from Belgian



840 in a 48" log


SP125



Super 797



1-76



Mark


----------



## heimannm (Nov 26, 2013)

A few more...

Stumpin' with the SP118 (Dolmar 166)



77



Wards 90 / Mono 84 with the AH81 engine


A pair of SP125's



Terry down under with a McCulloch 73A


----------



## ozflea (Nov 26, 2013)

Fitted with a 101 Kart Engine 
McBob


----------



## ozflea (Nov 26, 2013)

And a Super Pro 105


----------



## ozflea (Nov 26, 2013)

An old Danarm


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 26, 2013)

heimannm said:


> It is a shame we lost so many of the photos, I will try to post a few with the big saws again.
> 
> 1-85
> View attachment 319965
> ...


 
Hey Mark, got any pics of these in big wood?


----------



## ozflea (Nov 26, 2013)

McBob


----------



## ozflea (Nov 26, 2013)

McBob


----------



## ozflea (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## towingace (Nov 26, 2013)

ozflea said:


> McBob


I take it that's the Echo that has two cylinders ?


----------



## ozflea (Nov 26, 2013)

towingace said:


> I take it that's the Echo that has two cylinders ?



*Certainly is*


----------



## jeff taswelder (Nov 27, 2013)

i like the shirt


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 27, 2013)

ole dolly earnin' its' keep,


----------



## Twindad (Nov 27, 2013)

ozflea said:


> McBob




Love the big Homelites! I've got a 550 and would really like to find a 650 & 750 to go with it.


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 28, 2013)

Sadly because of a couple crashed 'puters, many pics posted are lost forever in cyberspace.

Luckily I still have all the saws, guess we need to dust them off and post 'em up!


----------



## jeff taswelder (Nov 29, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## heimannm (May 1, 2014)

New to me McCulloch CP125, starts and runs very nicely. I will try to give it a good cleaning this weekend.







Mark


----------



## RandyMac (May 11, 2014)

After looking at vintage chainsaws, the new ones seem kinda gay.


----------



## William Balaska (May 11, 2014)

heimannm said:


> New to me McCulloch CP125, starts and runs very nicely. I will try to give it a good cleaning this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 347956
> 
> ...


That unit looks like the one sniped from me on ebay recently.


----------



## heimannm (May 12, 2014)

William - Not me, this one came from N.E Indiana in a deal. Someone else asked about the CP125 from e-bay but that one originated in St. Paul, MN if I remember correctly.

Mark


----------



## William Balaska (May 12, 2014)

Well I wouldn't feel so bad if you got it as it would have gone to a good home. It was the right one.


----------



## nmurph (May 13, 2014)

SP125C and a SD 143 nee 123.


----------



## OC455 (May 13, 2014)

I need to take a picture of the inside of the local Stihl dealer up this way.....tons of oldies hanging from shelves and the ceiling. They had a Contra sitting on the top shelf.


----------



## 3000 FPS (May 14, 2014)

OC455 said:


> I need to take a picture of the inside of the local Stihl dealer up this way.....tons of oldies hanging from shelves and the ceiling. They had a Contra sitting on the top shelf.




No kidding. Well we have a saying around here. Pics or it did't happen.


----------



## OC455 (May 14, 2014)

Will get it done....


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 14, 2014)

OC455 said:


> I need to take a picture of the inside of the local Stihl dealer up this way.....tons of oldies hanging from shelves and the ceiling. They had a Contra sitting on the top shelf.


Ever been to Barneveld ??

Lots of old saws......


----------



## OC455 (May 14, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> Ever been to Barneveld ??
> 
> Lots of old saws......


Yup....Hud-son. That's the one. Right down the road.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 14, 2014)

OC455 said:


> Yup....Hud-son. That's the one. Right down the road.


I stop everytime I go thru. 
Third lake.


----------



## OC455 (May 14, 2014)

I was only able to swing in for a minute. Here's some in the back of the service department. They have the "museum" portion on their website.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 14, 2014)

OC455 said:


> I was only able to swing information for a minute. Here's some in the back of the service department. They have the "museum" portion on their website.


You didn't show the Tree Monkey!!!!




I didn't know the museum was on the website. 
It's sort of overload when you walk in.........


----------



## cutforfun (May 14, 2014)

heimannm said:


> New to me McCulloch CP125, starts and runs very nicely. I will try to give it a good cleaning this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 347956
> 
> ...


How does your cp run compared to the your sp you have?


----------



## heimannm (May 14, 2014)

I have not been able to run them side by side but I have one SP125 that is stouter than the other with a fully adjustable carburetor that can cut fast enough in the smaller stuff. I keep the original fixed jet carburetor on the other SP125 with a 32" bar for the occasional need for a bigger saw. I would say the CP125 will be right up with the SP125's when I get it tuned up properly but it may not have quite the same compression as the better of the two SP125's.

Any of them are pretty impressive in the bigger wood.

Mark


----------



## OC455 (May 14, 2014)

Stihl 041S said:


> You didn't show the Tree Monkey!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry man.....was only in the back part....couldn't stay long.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 14, 2014)

OC455 said:


> Sorry man.....was only in the back part....couldn't stay long.


Tree Monkey was to your left where you took the second picture. Lol


----------



## heimannm (May 14, 2014)

Scott (McC) had one (Tree Monkey) at Baraboo last year or perhaps it was the year before. Very interesting contraption but how do you get it back down again? 

Mark


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 14, 2014)

heimannm said:


> Scott (McC) had one (Tree Monkey) at Baraboo last year or perhaps it was the year before. Very interesting contraption but how do you get it back down again?
> 
> Mark


We were asking ourselves that AFTER we left. Lol
Someone is making them again?


----------



## OC455 (May 15, 2014)

Gotta good picture of it this time. Will post later...


----------



## ford4500 (May 15, 2014)

2100 used as backup on the mill
just spent 3 hours reading this thread and loved it


----------



## OC455 (May 16, 2014)

Tree Monkey....


----------



## cgraham1 (May 16, 2014)

OC455 said:


> Tree Monkey....


Much nicer for the rest of us if you make the pics full size! Thanks!


----------



## OC455 (May 16, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Much nicer for the rest of us if you make the pics full size! Thanks!



Do you use photobucket and cut and paste




to do full size?


----------



## cgraham1 (May 16, 2014)

OC455 said:


> Do you use photobucket and cut and paste to do full size?


Just upload as usual, then under your post (where it shows the uploaded pics), there are two buttons. One says "thumbnail", the other "full size". Click the button that says full size! The default is thumbnail.

Here's one of my P60. It's only 99cc. I'm still working the bugs out. It's dated 1980, so not really that old, same age as me!


Testing the compression!


----------



## cgraham1 (May 16, 2014)

Here's one with the new 32" bar and chain. Full comp! I've got about $100 into it (saw was given to me)...


----------



## RandyMac (May 16, 2014)




----------



## jeepyfz450 (May 16, 2014)

Smittybilt saws


----------



## RandyMac (May 21, 2014)




----------



## RandyMac (May 21, 2014)




----------



## RandyMac (May 21, 2014)




----------



## paccity (May 21, 2014)

in a big saw sorta mood today mr.


----------



## RandyMac (May 21, 2014)

paccity said:


> in a big saw sorta mood today mr.


----------



## rattler362 (May 21, 2014)

Dang I like to look at the pic's of the old Giant's Thanks' for posting

Mike


----------



## RandyMac (May 21, 2014)




----------



## RandyMac (May 21, 2014)

rattler362 said:


> Dang I like to look at the pic's of the old Giant's Thanks' for posting
> 
> Mike



They are better when shown in their natural habitat, old growth timber.


----------



## rattler362 (May 22, 2014)

Yes Sir That is a fact the timber in the pic's is truly amazing .


----------



## RandyMac (May 22, 2014)

The old big inch chainsaws have turned into trophy items, many are restored, repainted and shelved. I'm sad when I see that, the history is gone. They should be cleaned up some, but left in the state they were found. A well worn example can tell tales of an age long gone, doing things that can only be dreamed of now. When I handle an old monster, I am there.


A flashback. Mud to the knees, sawdust in my shirt, bar oil drooling down my back...the sting of fresh cable cuts...can smell the crushed vegetation and freshly churned earth, that special sense of wariness when you are about to kick a giant in the ankle, adrenaline pounding in the ears as the steel hits the bark... all alone in a cloud of noise, smoke, chips... Mac vibes to the shoulders...rocking on a plank with the pull of the chain, a head splitting distance to the ground...


----------



## rattler362 (May 22, 2014)

This Truly a great post Randy I have never saw trees like you and many on hear have when we (and I mean in my neck of the woods talk about big wood) it is only a splinter compared to the wood you have saw. I am also fascinated by the old Mac's and the Gentlemen that used them The skill it took to stand on that plank and handle the muscle that one these saw's delivered is simply amazing. Thanks' for posting the pictures to everyone that has and please keep posting them.
Thanks' again 
Mike


----------



## Gologit (May 22, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> The old big inch chainsaws have turned into trophy items, many are restored, repainted and shelved. I'm sad when I see that, the history is gone. They should be cleaned up some, but left in the state they were found. A well worn example can tell tales of an age long gone, doing things that can only be dreamed of now. When I handle an old monster, I am there.
> 
> 
> A flashback. Mud to the knees, sawdust in my shirt, bar oil drooling down my back...the sting of fresh cable cuts...can smell the crushed vegetation and freshly churned earth, that special sense of wariness when you are about to kick a giant in the ankle, adrenaline pounding in the ears as the steel hits the bark... all alone in a cloud of noise, smoke, chips... Mac vibes to the shoulders...rocking on a plank with the pull of the chain, a head splitting distance to the ground...



Exactly right.


----------



## RandyMac (May 22, 2014)

There wasn't much glory to be had, just the satisfaction of doing the best you could and going home under your own power.
Falling big timber was work and was easy compared to bucking, I burnt more cat's lives bucking and the degree of competence required was far higher than for falling.


----------



## 54stude (May 22, 2014)

I feel the same way about old working saws. I have a mac125 that came out of the PNW that shows honest wear, and runs great. It looks feels and sounds like a man used it to put food on the table for a year or two. It is honorable to keep a saw like that running in original condition.


----------



## Gologit (May 23, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> There wasn't much glory to be had, just the satisfaction of doing the best you could and going home under your own power.
> Falling big timber was work and was easy compared to bucking, I burnt more cat's lives bucking and the degree of competence required was far higher than for falling.



True. If you put a big one on the ground and you didn't bust it up you'd done well. But if the bucker slabbed it out or mis-read his tape or couldn't cut a true line all that work went for nothing.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 23, 2014)

This sure is an education. 
Thanks.


----------



## Boozer (May 23, 2014)

Much respect RandyMac...tip of the cap. Great pictures and stories.


----------



## hseII (May 23, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> They are better when shown in their natural habitat, old growth timber.



RMac, 
What model is that Stihl?


----------



## hseII (May 23, 2014)

Boozer said:


> Much respect RandyMac...tip of the cap. Great pictures and stories.



Absolutely.

Thank You Randy for Sharing a part of your history and your pictures.


----------



## RandyMac (May 23, 2014)

hseII said:


> RMac,
> What model is that Stihl?



That is an 075, it saw limited use as it was woefully under-powered.


----------



## sachsmo (May 24, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> The old big inch chainsaws have turned into trophy items, many are restored, repainted and shelved. I'm sad when I see that, the history is gone. They should be cleaned up some, but left in the state they were found. A well worn example can tell tales of an age long gone, doing things that can only be dreamed of now. When I handle an old monster, I am there.
> 
> 
> A flashback. Mud to the knees, sawdust in my shirt, bar oil drooling down my back...the sting of fresh cable cuts...can smell the crushed vegetation and freshly churned earth, that special sense of wariness when you are about to kick a giant in the ankle, adrenaline pounding in the ears as the steel hits the bark... all alone in a cloud of noise, smoke, chips... Mac vibes to the shoulders...rocking on a plank with the pull of the chain, a head splitting distance to the ground...


YUP!

They are trophies, , better they rest in a collection than being sold for scrap eh?

I have never seen trees (in person) like those PNW ones.

But here in the flatlands there is a way to put them old girls to the test.

Ripping a 28"+ oak tree into slabs gives them a hefty workout, and an excuse to put 'em to work.

They are History you can put your hands on, agreed the bumps and bruises were earned, HONESTLY!

95% of mine are complete with their 'character marks", wouldn't have it any other way!


Here's an old one (somewhat) that did get an 'Earl Scheib, but retains a bit of her hard earned 'character'


----------



## Boozer (May 24, 2014)

Nice saw Sachsmo! Looks like it milled the slab it's sitting on as well. 
Fantastic thread...more pictures + stories please!


----------



## RandyMac (May 24, 2014)

Imagine you and your partner spent the better part of four hours putting a tree on the ground. The butt is the height of a city bus, the trunk stretches out somewhat short of a city block.
First you need to get yourself and 40+ pounds of chainsaw on top of it, ladders are not supplied. You could walk down and find a spot, the Catskinner might give you a boost or scale the butt-end. I would scrape the crap from between the calks, stick my Pulaski in about halfway up, hoist the saw bar up to the top edge, using the Pulaski handle with my left hand, give the saw a bit of throttle and pull myself up. It got tricky sometimes when resetting the Pulaski, but that is why the calks are cleaned. Once up there the work begins. 
While I displayed talent and a certain amount of skill falling trees, I was a better bucker. I earned my spurs early on, in the the Bull Creek basin. there were big log and debris jams leftover from the Dec '64 flood. We were clearing such things because the Park system feared, rightfully so, a repeat of the disaster caused by debris dams. A great deal of the debris came from the Bull Creek drainage, a large fan shaped area and received 21 inches of warm rain in a couple days, that melted the snowpack, it was on. The basin was upstream from the famous Rockefeller Redwood Forest. Bull Creek had/has world class timber, in an area that was renowned for big timber. It was heavily logged in the '40s and 50s, mechanized logging at it's destructive best. Would have been something to see or do, that style of high production logging, very little environmental regard, the get in there and tear out the timber mind set. Anyway, the flood picked up a huge amount of big logs, stumps, etc, which got stuck at a narrow point by the cemetery and burst, sending all that crap, three miles downstream. When it got to the Redwood forest, in the park, Bull Creek makes a hard right turn, the debris jam got stuck again, several times, and cut the creek banks, undermining the old growth, toppling them into the creek. By the time the whole thing got through 6 miles of old growth forest, it had claimed many big trees. Most of which were washed into the South Fork of the Eel River, where they headed toward the Pacific, taking highway bridges out on the way by. 
I seem to have wondered off.
This was a Forestry Project and like most of our projects was either prep or training for fires. I spent many months bucking big, well seasoned DF, Redwood and various hardwood logs, into 16" rounds, that we called "poker chips". As soon as I gnawed off a round, three people grappled with and beat into firewood, most of the Redwoods were split into usable products. I used a McCulloch 660, half inch chipper on a 48" solid tip bar. On a few occasions the 660 wasn't enough, we had bigger saws, but you had to pledge your soul to the ******* at the station's sawshop, in order to get one. We improvised, hung a 60" Cannon on the 660, went to 404 chisel bit and motored on. I also spent a winter converting Redwood logs into rails and posts for the Prairie Creek State Park.


----------



## hseII (May 24, 2014)

Randy, what was the bigger saws then?


----------



## RandyMac (May 24, 2014)

SP125s and 940s


----------



## rattler362 (May 24, 2014)

Randy I don't mean to bother you but you got a pic of the 940s? The biggest Mac I have saw in person is a d55 I think.

Mike


----------



## Eccentric (May 24, 2014)

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...6392690948380cc488256b6100178447?OpenDocument






Not mine. Just taken from the net.


----------



## 54stude (May 24, 2014)

Randy, I have to imagine that given the choice, you preferred to use a 125, 797, 890 or 895 over a 940 when bucking back in the day? Or did the two man saw have advantages on big wood?


----------



## RandyMac (May 25, 2014)

We used the 940s mainly at the splitting yard, dragging them out on the stream-beds didn't happen often. There were a pair of them, bought in 1972, they had 72" bars. They were not unpleasant to operate, but did require two men to move them from place to place. All told, I probably have only 40 hours run time with the 940.


----------



## arrow13 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks Randy for sharing so much with us all. I can never get enough of seeing good saws do good work.


----------



## CM76 (Feb 10, 2016)

I thought I had better revive this great old thread again......


----------



## leeha (Feb 10, 2016)

Chris, You have some really nice saws in your collection.
Love the Blue Streaks.



Lee


----------



## CM76 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## arrow13 (Feb 12, 2016)

CM76,
Thanks for sharing your great photos. Wish I had the shop space to work on 'em all. I've passed up some old saws because I do not have the room to keep them. So.. I use this forum to satisfy me desires and watch others that can. Thanks again.

Arrow13


----------



## leeha (Dec 31, 2016)

Bring this thread back to the top with a pair of Pioneer 850 geardrives I just got. the one without bar
is currently locked up and soaking. The one with the bar is now a perfect runner with a full tune up.
Got a new coil, points, condenser, carb kit, fuel line and filters.

Lee


----------



## William Balaska (Dec 31, 2016)

Very nice pioneer.


----------



## William Balaska (Dec 31, 2016)

I have more old giants than I know what to do with.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 31, 2016)

William Balaska said:


> I have more old giants than I know what to do with.



Well if you have any IEL or Titan two mans then I would be interested


----------



## CM76 (Jan 1, 2017)

leeha said:


> Bring this thread back to the top with a pair of Pioneer 850 geardrives I just got. the one without bar
> is currently locked up and soaking. The one with the bar is now a perfect runner with a full tune up.
> Got a new coil, points, condenser, carb kit, fuel line and filters.
> 
> Lee



A nice looking pair of Pioneer gear drives Lee Congratulations mate

Chris


----------



## 820wards (Jan 1, 2017)

computeruser said:


> With the arrival of my freebie 075 this past week, I've entered a new area of saws that I know next-to nothing about - the over 100cc class of old saws. I hear all kinds of talk about the great power of the old saws - Homelite 1050, 2100, etc, McCulloch SP125, Dolmar 166, and such - but I've never run any of them (yet), save for my 075.
> 
> So, my question: I know the 075 is no screamer of an old saw, but I'm wondering - how do these old saws stack up with one another in terms of performance? How do they compare to an 075?


I have a Montgomery Wards 820 (128cc) saw and it my not RPM like newer saws, but the torque has a definite advantage. You will find that your 075 has torque and great for bigger cross cutting trees and milling. Keep it tuned and you'll hav a saw you will enjoy using.
j-


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 1, 2017)

LoL 075s are heavy, under powered, fragile and have design flaws that were never fully addressed.. They do mill well enough.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 1, 2017)

This thread is one of the primary reasons I became a collector of chainsaws; I was fortunate enough to find an SP125 very early on. When I picked that one up I asked if he had any other saws available and added a 450 and a 1-71. Not long after that I won the 1-85 from Sawking off e-bay. I use the SP125 for harvesting firewood when it is appropriate, but I really love the sound the 1-85 makes. If you get in the right position on the muffler side, it literally pounds you in the chest.










Later on, I also got an 840 from the same guy as the SP125, 450, & 1-71. It took some work to get the fuel tank cleaned up and patched but that saw is also a good runner and get pressed into service from time to time with a 48" hardnose bar.







I was also very fortunate to find an SP118 (aka Dolmar 166) that I have used a few times for real.




I also picked up this Wards 90 (Mono 84?) with the AH81 engine. It makes a lot more noise than chips but looks good up on the shelf.




Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jan 1, 2017)

I traded for this Super 797 that does get a workout once in a while, but I have other saws that are more practical.




I have two SP105's in my current line up as well, one was a gift from Belgian (Roland) and the other was in a large collection of saws and parts that I bought from a barge builder in Washington state. If I didn't know the difference in displacement, I would not be able to tell the difference in the kind of wood I get to cut.







I have an 895 but haven't had a chance or a need to use it in any big wood yet. I would likely save the bar and chain that are on it now (pretty nice examples of vintage bar and chain) and use something else for real work.







Although it is not widely discussed in this thread, I also have a Solo 611 Twin that is right at 100 cc. This is a good GTG saw but not one that I would consider taking to the woods for any practical use. It does sound really fierce firing twice for each revolution.




Mark


----------



## William Balaska (Jan 1, 2017)

Good looking Macs, bet that solo twin sounds neat.


----------



## Bill G (Jan 1, 2017)

William Balaska said:


> Good looking Macs, bet that solo twin sounds neat.



They do on their own but they really do when you have three guys at the same GTG with them


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 2, 2017)

Just found this thread -- subscribed for updates!


----------



## Bill G (Jan 2, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Just found this thread -- subscribed for updates!



It is good reading but many times gets slow


----------



## Nickolas (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't see many of the saws I like and run so I'll post a few here I have. I don't believe in repaints myself as the history is gone. May as well go buy a new saw because that's what you have with a restored example. No story to tell at all anymore and for me it's sad. Too much history is lost these days in other ways along with restored saws. So I leave all of mine as is. I may put an NOS piece on here and there but it will retain most of its originality. I myself enjoy running the early gear drives. I find them fascinating and works of art in a way in their unique design. The rotary valve saws are my favorites. They are so reliable, start easily, idle nice and just run great. Easy to work on and maintain but with a long bar they can get a bit on the heavy side. Overall I don't think they are all that bad running them half a day or so myself. I find them rather enjoyable. Not much more than running a 1-81HD or 660 with a long bar I don't think. Anyway here are a few I own and run on a regular basis. These are truly old giants.

McCulloch 77 with 36" roller nose running 9/16" chipper







73 with around a 30" bar running 1/2" chipper 











Early 4-30 before they changed out the 3-25 style handle and side cover... 






4-30A with 30" bar and 1/2" NOS McCulloch SL chain. Really great running saw... A favorite to run.






Early 73 serial number 570. Doesn't get run much because it's in such good shape. Great old saw...


----------



## CM76 (Jan 9, 2017)

Homelite 900G


----------



## William Balaska (Jan 9, 2017)

CM76 said:


> View attachment 549485
> View attachment 549486
> View attachment 549487
> View attachment 549488
> ...


I used to have one of those, what an absolute beast. Friggin ball bearing recoil is a PIA.


----------



## William Balaska (Jan 9, 2017)

Nickolas said:


> I don't see many of the saws I like and run so I'll post a few here I have. I don't believe in repaints myself as the history is gone. May as well go buy a new saw because that's what you have with a restored example. No story to tell at all anymore and for me it's sad. Too much history is lost these days in other ways along with restored saws. So I leave all of mine as is. I may put an NOS piece on here and there but it will retain most of its originality. I myself enjoy running the early gear drives. I find them fascinating and works of art in a way in their unique design. The rotary valve saws are my favorites. They are so reliable, start easily, idle nice and just run great. Easy to work on and maintain but with a long bar they can get a bit on the heavy side. Overall I don't think they are all that bad running them half a day or so myself. I find them rather enjoyable. Not much more than running a 1-81HD or 660 with a long bar I don't think. Anyway here are a few I own and run on a regular basis. These are truly old giants.
> 
> McCulloch 77 with 36" roller nose running 9/16" chipper
> 
> ...


Great looking MAC collection, something to be proud of for sure.


----------



## CM76 (Jan 9, 2017)

William Balaska said:


> I used to have one of those, what an absolute beast. Friggin ball bearing recoil is a PIA.



They can be a bit temperamental. You have to make sure that the balls are nice and dry, without any lubricant on them. I'm used to tilting and shaking my big Homelite ball starters!


----------



## leeha (Jan 9, 2017)

This one I picked up this year. PM Canadien 276+ Geardrive at 123cc's.
Not a common saw to see. Actually very hard to find. This one got a good
going over and runs perfect.

Lee


----------



## CM76 (Jan 9, 2017)

leeha said:


> This one I picked up this year. PM Canadien 276+ Geardrive at 123cc's.
> Not a common saw to see. Actually very hard to find. This one got a good
> going over and runs perfect.
> 
> Lee




Beautiful saw Lee - love the big old Canadien saws

Chris


----------



## leeha (Jan 9, 2017)

Another oldie I've had for a bit. Remington Super 990, 106cc's the largest Remington made.


Lee


----------



## happysaws (Jan 9, 2017)

That 990 is in great shape... Especially for a Remington!


----------



## The Byrd (Oct 8, 2019)

belgian said:


> these solo's look really nice, Helsel, almost like new ?????? I have 3 solo REX, but all 125 cc. Here's one of the bunch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I have the solo on the right hand side is it a super do u no


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 8, 2019)

Glad to see this thread brought back to life. Shame so many pictures got lost. I miss my buddy BIGBORE577


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 8, 2019)

I have not seen anybody post their Pioneer 1850 yet..


----------



## leeha (Oct 9, 2019)

Modifiedmark said:


> I have not seen anybody post their Pioneer 1850 yet.. View attachment 764517



When the weather clears I will have to take a pic of mine.


----------



## cbfarmall (Oct 9, 2019)

Modifiedmark said:


> I have not seen anybody post their Pioneer 1850 yet.. View attachment 764517



The original 1850 in northwest Indiana.


----------



## William Balaska (Oct 9, 2019)

I think that's the biggest bucking spike I ever ever seen.


----------



## Acornhill (Oct 9, 2019)

cbfarmall said:


> The original 1850 in northwest Indiana.
> 
> View attachment 764648
> View attachment 764649



090 KILLA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 9, 2019)

Acornhill said:


> 090 KILLA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



doesn't take much to overwhelm that waterpump motor


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 9, 2019)

leeha said:


> When the weather clears I will have to take a pic of mine.



Chris has already posted his. When your done posting yours I don't think there will be many left who can...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 9, 2019)

cbfarmall said:


> The original 1850 in northwest Indiana.
> 
> View attachment 764648
> View attachment 764649



Seems NW Indiana has a glut of them..


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 9, 2019)

090 KILLA

doesn't take much to overwhelm that waterpump motor

You guys are going to hurts some feelings..


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 10, 2019)

the truth can hurt
lmao


----------



## leeha (Oct 10, 2019)

Modifiedmark said:


> Seems NW Indiana has a glut of them..



Mine came out of Cali. One of my chainsaw searchers found it.


----------



## ML12 (Oct 10, 2019)

And I thought I was lucky to have a direct drive version....


----------



## cbfarmall (Oct 11, 2019)

Bit of a bar upgrade. 24" was too short.


----------



## leeha (Oct 12, 2019)

This saw arrived the other day. Very low hour saw. Super rare and I would consider it my 
Holy Grail saw since it is the only one I know of in existence.
Remington Super 880 Gear drive.


----------



## cbfarmall (Oct 12, 2019)

I guess that means you can quit now. Very, very cool.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 12, 2019)

Very nice Lee, that is the type of saw that should be a Holy Grail 

That can't be a Holy Grail though, everyone thinks a BP1 is even though you can't go to a GTG and swing a dead cat without hitting one.


----------



## leeha (Oct 12, 2019)

cbfarmall said:


> I guess that means you can quit now. Very, very cool.



Not quite Chris, Still need a Solo Super Rex and maybe a couple others.


----------



## leeha (Oct 12, 2019)

Modifiedmark said:


> Very nice Lee, that is the type of saw that should be a Holy Grail
> 
> That can't be a Holy Grail though, everyone thinks a BP1 is even though you can't go to a GTG and swing a dead cat without hitting one.



I hear ha Mark, I don't even have a BP-1 and not really on my list. If a decent one happens to fall in
my hands for the right price I will take it but i'm not paying stupid money for one. To me they are
not rare at all.


----------



## cbfarmall (Oct 13, 2019)

leeha said:


> Not quite Chris, Still need a Solo Super Rex and maybe a couple others.



I would be happy with the direct drive 880. Put my hands on one this past summer. Not a slight saw, but I liked it.

Chris B.


----------



## leeha (Oct 13, 2019)

I have 2 direct drives. One is new never seen fuel.


----------



## cbfarmall (Oct 13, 2019)

leeha said:


> I have 2 direct drives. One is new never seen fuel.



One of those would be fine by me.

Chris B.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 13, 2019)

hello CB.


----------



## cbfarmall (Oct 13, 2019)

Morning Randy, and goodnight. Just getting home from a midnight shift.


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Oct 13, 2019)

Great thread!! Bummer so many pictures are no longer available!!


----------



## heimannm (Oct 13, 2019)

SP125 with a 101B under the hood. Not my saw but I can attest that this one runs and cuts. The SP125 below is in great shape as well, also not mine.




Mark


----------



## mogulmasher (Oct 18, 2019)

My Mac 790. I gave up trying to get it running for now.....somebody filled motor with oil to store it and it made a big mess. Cylinder and piston look fantastic through the exhaust, but it's only blowing 60psi. I think rings are sticky, but sled season is approaching so saws are shelfed for now....


----------



## heimannm (Oct 18, 2019)

It is possible, even more likely that the automatic oil pump gasket/diaphragm is leaking and allowed bar oil to seep into the crankcase. I had a 795 with similar issues.

Mark


----------



## mogulmasher (Oct 18, 2019)

Possible that's what it is. It was definitely motor oil that came out of it, wasn't sticky at all like bar oil.


----------



## Brent Adams (Oct 18, 2019)

"Sigh", I just wish I could find one of these around here. Apparently no redwood killers in my neck of the woods. We have some 50"+ oaks here, but I'm guessing the " I can do more with less" mentallity down here kept a lot of sales out. 
I would love to find an old Mac SP125 around here that was a local saw, but I dont think I'll live long enough. Just love to get to run one one day.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 18, 2019)

Not many big saws around here either.


----------



## undee70ss (Oct 19, 2019)

Heres mine, a Homelite 3100G, I got this from a member here, who only had a few posts.


----------



## leeha (Oct 19, 2019)

Those 3100G's are nice saws with plenty of power. Looks like someone 
put an 1130 wrap handle on it at some time in it's life.


----------



## belgian (Oct 20, 2019)

Brent Adams said:


> "Sigh", I just wish I could find one of these around here. Apparently no redwood killers in my neck of the woods. We have some 50"+ oaks here, but I'm guessing the " I can do more with less" mentallity down here kept a lot of sales out.
> I would love to find an old Mac SP125 around here that was a local saw, but I dont think I'll live long enough. Just love to get to run one one day.



True. Living in an area with no "big wood" culture and history is a big disadvantage for fans of heavy saws. I remember searching my first big MAC a long time ago, but ended up not really bad after all (no bragging intended, I know I am outnumbered by many of this site, LOL. But it takes much effort and time; nothing worthwile in life comes easy !!!.





That being said, Mc Culloch did not enjoy a good reputation with loggers around here , so many saws were tossed rapidly and replaced by local brands. Bad starters, very loud and poor reliability are the most common complaints I hear. I still wonder sometimes why these big Macs are so much appreciated in the US, maybe it"s the "american" thing.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 20, 2019)

You need to be an American to understand them, McCullochs were built for us, they are a reflection of our culture, as was anything we built and used.
We had V8s and big sixes, Europe had sewing machine motors, yes the times have changed, the Old World inbredness has inflected us, toleration of the bold, aggressive and somewhat intemperate American way of life has faded fast. I thank God that the core of what made us American, is still with us. Ameri_*can, *_the Old World had been blended into a homogeneous goo.


----------



## mogulmasher (Oct 20, 2019)

Right on RandyMac, well said. I love them cause of the heritage and history behind the company. Robert McCulloch was a gearhead and a genius. Any company that's associated with racing karts, hot rod blowers, and racing boats is a company I'm gonna like.


----------

